# 10/04 SmackDown Discussion Thread: 20th Anniversary set for FOX debut



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: 10/04 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Four Horsewomen set to battle on FOX premiere*

I wonder what the ratings will be for the first Smackdown on Fox with MLB playoffs taking place that day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 10/04 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Four Horsewomen set to battle on FOX premiere*

The 4HW match was just done, so hard to get that excited for it.

Owens vs. Shane is a big match with big stakes, so I’m interested to see how it plays out and what stunts they do. And Kofi vs. Brock is another big match. I fully expect Brock to win, but I think it will be fairly competitive, like Brock’s matches with Rollins, AJ, Bryan, and Balor.


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: 10/04 SmackDown Discussion Thread: The Four Horsewomen set to battle on FOX premiere*

Its sad that this is the best lineup that they could come up with for a premiere. Hopefully theres more hidden gems that'll be revealed later in the week Cuz this is a meh premiere at best.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Too bad they blew their load, two weeks ago, for that Horsewomen tag match, otherwise it would have felt a lot more special for the FOX premiere.

Just here for the Legends and the ladder match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Who's going to eat the pin in the Horsewomen Match

Sasha this time


----------



## bradatar

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who's going to eat the pin in the Horsewomen Match
> 
> Sasha this time


Two days before HIAC? Doubt it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Hulk Hogan, Roman Reigns, Stone Cold, Becky Lynch and Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston? noice.


----------



## Mango13

That new logo is awful


----------



## Bryan Jericho

KO finally sending Shane packing will be wonderful. Nice new logo as well.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Lookin' forward to Brock squashing that pancake throwin' doofus:mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

During a promo that was recently released for the upcoming Total Divas season, Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose are shown being led into a room backstage as Deville says:



> Mandy and I are meeting with producers to pitch the first-ever LGBTQ storyline in the WWE.



SMH for WWE dropping this storyline angle


----------



## Ace

In for the Rock and Brock show :rock1 :brock2


----------



## Mox Girl

It's so weird that I won't be watching SD until the weekend, I'm so used to it being on a Tuesday now (well, Wednesday for me lol) :lol


----------



## TKOW

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Lookin' forward to Brock squashing that pancake throwin' doofus:mark:


It seemed a certainty before but now everyone is speculating if Rock will cost Brock the title.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894039439020032
Kofi is ready to bring the fight to Brock! Let's go baybeee!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

All for The Rock to"Finally" make a comeback.


----------



## bradatar

I know this is pipe-dream type shit, but I have a sneaky sneaky feeling they're going to setup Brock and Rock for Mania. Kofi can't beat Lesnar on his own it just doesn't make sense kayfabe wise. Rock to give the assist?


----------



## Chelsea

Rematchamania?


----------



## Stellar

Not having Smackdown on a Tuesday is going to take awhile to adjust.


----------



## bradatar

Southerner said:


> Not having Smackdown on a Tuesday is going to take awhile to adjust.


It already has me messed up today. I've got nothing to watch tonight now.


----------



## candice-wrestling

So weird I’m gonna be watching Smackdown on Saturday mornings at 10am.


----------



## TD Stinger

So Smackdown, take a note from Raw, don't do more than 1 wacky story.

Anyways for this show, I'm starting the night with the Ladder match. Do some big spots, have KO win (please God), start the show off on a positive note. And then end the show obviously with Kofi vs. Brock.

And in between do some things like:

*A Wild brawl between all 4HW. I'm talking going into the backstage area.
*Have Rock come out and help Roman during his match with Rowan. Either that or have AJ confront him.
*I believe Sting will be on this show. Have The Fiend confront him.
*Find somebody for Austin to stun.

Just make a fun show.


----------



## TD Stinger

bradatar said:


> It already has me messed up today. I've got nothing to watch tonight now.


Um, excuse me? The award winning Total Divas will be on tonight.....


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> Um, excuse me? The award winning Total Divas will be on tonight.....


I've got nothing to watch either, I keep forgetting that SD is on Fridays now

Anyways, I will follow your advice, there are "plenty" of reasons to watch Total Divas... well, more like two >



Spoiler: Reasons to watch Total Divas













































































And well, whichever episode the IIconics appear :grin2:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I think its good to not have RAW and SD on back to back nights. Friday's though? Probably not the best night, but should be a fun 1st show.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Excited that Rock will be there.
I'm actually excited to watch. WWE will be trying for once.


----------



## HankHill_85

Anyone have any viewership predictions?

The promotion for this show has been absolutely insane, and it's on a network that basically the entire United States gets, even all of Canada. It reaches about 30-40 million more people than the USA Network.

On top of that, it's an absolutely stacked show giving people legends and big matches like Brock/Kofi and a ladder match.

The flip side of that though is that it's on Friday nights, which some in the TV industry call a "death slot" for some shows.

Keeping all of that in mind, my prediction solely for the premiere episode is between 4-5 million viewers. With everything going into this show, I really think that this premiere has a more-than-fair shot at having a gigantic number like that.


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> It already has me messed up today. I've got nothing to watch tonight now.


You and me both, I’ve been sitting here all day wondering what I’m going to watch tonight lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

HankHill_85 said:


> Anyone have any viewership predictions?
> 
> 
> 
> The promotion for this show has been absolutely insane, and it's on a network that basically the entire United States gets, even all of Canada. It reaches about 30-40 million more people than the USA Network.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that, it's an absolutely stacked show giving people legends and big matches like Brock/Kofi and a ladder match.
> 
> 
> 
> The flip side of that though is that it's on Friday nights, which some in the TV industry call a "death slot" for some shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping all of that in mind, my prediction solely for the premiere episode is between 4-5 million viewers. With everything going into this show, I really think that this premiere has a more-than-fair shot at having a gigantic number like that.




Also keep in mind MLB playoffs takes place that day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotGuilty

they will be setting up Rock vs Brock. I guarantee it.


----------



## HankHill_85

NotGuilty said:


> they will be setting up Rock vs Brock. I guarantee it.


Interesting...

If that's something in the works, I wonder if Rock could end up costing Brock the match with Kofi?


----------



## Dizzie

The funny thing is this line up looks better than what smackdown has put on at most of the ppvs this year lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Mango13 said:


> You and me both, I’ve been sitting here all day wondering what I’m going to watch tonight lol.


I also got nothing to watch tonight which sucks. Makes me wish SD was on tonight but I guess I will just have to watch some of the Joker movies to keep me occupied until tomorrow. :sadbecky


----------



## Mango13

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I also got nothing to watch tonight which sucks. Makes me wish SD was on tonight but I guess I will just have to watch some of the Joker movies to keep me occupied until tomorrow. :sadbecky


I have a PLEX media server with terabytes and terabytes of movies and tv shows and I still can't figure out what I want to watch tonight. First world problems I guess lol


----------



## Alexander_G

Let this be the night that Shane goes home. For good.


----------



## bradatar

Mango13 said:


> You and me both, I’ve been sitting here all day wondering what I’m going to watch tonight lol.




AEW has a preview show on at 8. I’m gonna watch that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iarwain

Mango13 said:


> I have a PLEX media server with terabytes and terabytes of movies and tv shows and I still can't figure out what I want to watch tonight. First world problems I guess lol


Totally agree, it feels really weird not watching wrestling on Tuesday night.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Are Raw and Smackdown still going to be on Hulu without commercials or on Hulu at all. Completely disgusted with Netflix's selections right now. Really thought Lucha Underground was on there.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

NotGuilty said:


> they will be setting up Rock vs Brock. I guarantee it.


Well, HBK did cost The Rock the title on the first Smackdown, maybe for the sake of tradition Rock costs Brock the belt 20 years later? :quite

I'm 50-50 on this speculation, don't see Rock returning for a serious feud but then again it could be a sweet surprise


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Dizzie said:


> The funny thing is this line up looks better than what smackdown has put on at most of the ppvs this year lol


they care far more about this show succeeding than they do about most of the ppvs. for goodness sake 3 matches have been announced for hiac.


----------



## Disputed

I like how all-out WWE decided to go, competition is already having a positive effect. I've sort of checked out of wrestling since the G1 but I'll be watching a lot of it this week


----------



## bradatar

Lol, who doesn't belong in this picture?


----------



## Prosper

bradatar said:


> Lol, who doesn't belong in this picture?


She photoshopped herself in


----------



## American_Nightmare

I would be shocked if the other Horsewomen don't show up during the women's tag match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I bet Rock going to open SmackDown 20th


----------



## GCA-FF

After watching AEW tonight, I want to see what WWE will respond with Smackdown on Friday.


----------



## TD Stinger

With Balor going to NXT, at least for a bit I would assume, you would think KO is going to stay on the main roster. So for the love of God, let him win.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Have both Rock & Becky open the show


----------



## American_Nightmare

I have a pretty good feeling Vince is opening the show.


----------



## The XL 2

They're going all out for this Smackdown. I wouldn't be shocked at a 3.5 mil rating. They're gonna be pretty depressed when it crashes back down to Earth though, a couple of weeks later they'll be back to struggling to get 2 mil viewers.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Rock is either putting over his cousin or Seth. WWE is still debating which at this point


----------



## Stellar

Today is the big day!

Randy Orton is challenging The Rock on twitter for a WrestleMania 36 match apparently. I get trying to take advantage of The Rock making a WWE appearance.

Smackdown will be interesting. 2 hours to celebrate the first show on FOX/20th Anniversary and to add more matches to HIAC at the last minute.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Looking forward to this. Hopefully Rock and Austin have another encounter or even Rock and Sting


----------



## Mordecay

After what it seems like iot has been ages both IIconics are on the SD location.

Rock's return? Nah

Kofi/Brock? Also nah

Shane/KO? Boring

HW match? fuckthis

Give me the IIconics return to tv!!!!!!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Mordecay said:


> After what it seems like iot has been ages both IIconics are on the SD location.
> 
> *Rock's return? Nah*


:ban

Mordy when he sees Peyton


----------



## Jedah

Between this and the Yankees I'm choosing the Yankees, especially when I can just watch whatever highlights are worth watching the next day instead of sitting through two hours.

They've gone to the well with legends way too many times. Does nothing for me anymore.

And Brock vs. Kofi is interesting but not enough.


----------



## The One

Mango13 said:


> That new logo is awful


I like it but you can tell they were going for the Fox logo look.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Jedah said:


> Between this and the Yankees I'm choosing the Yankees, especially when I can just watch whatever highlights are worth watching the next day instead of sitting through two hours.
> 
> They've gone to the well with legends way too many times. Does nothing for me anymore.
> 
> And Brock vs. Kofi is interesting but not enough.


Not even The Rock?

This is the most charismatic performance ever in a WWE ring. Everyone reading this message (I'm looking at you lurkers) watch this video. Also shoutout to King for this all time great level commentary. WATCH THIS.


----------



## TD Stinger

Predictions and hopes:

*They start the show with KO vs. Shane, KO wins after some crazy bump
*Have Austin and Rock share a little moment
*Have Taker & Sting share a little moment
*Have Bray attack one of the legends like Sting
*The HW match leads to a big brawl
*Brock beats Kofi in a competitive 10-15 minute match.


----------



## Mordecay

SayWhatAgain! said:


> :ban
> 
> Mordy when he sees Peyton


I love the Rock, he is my 2nd all time favorite male WWE wrestler behind Kane, but if you make me pick between him and Peyton... well... the answer is obvious










Also, the Rock probably will put over someone I don't like or bury Elias, so I pass


----------



## Jedah

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Not even The Rock?
> 
> This is the most charismatic performance ever in a WWE ring. Everyone reading this message (I'm looking at you lurkers) watch this video. Also shoutout to King for this all time great level commentary. WATCH THIS.


Like I said, they've gone to the well with legends too many times. It's been a while since we've seen Rock, but it's still the same idea. At the end of the day they all disappear and then we're left with the same old, same old.

Admittedly though, Rock and Austin probably being in the ring together might be too much even for me to tune out. =/

But it really is a desperation move all the same. They just don't have confidence in their future, it seems. This is why the audience is old and all the young fans were watching AEW.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Jedah said:


> Like I said, they've gone to the well with legends too many times. It's been a while since we've seen Rock, but it's still the same idea. At the end of the day they all disappear and then we're left with the same old, same old.
> 
> Admittedly though, Rock and Austin probably being in the ring together might be too much even for me to tune out. =/
> 
> But it really is a desperation move all the same. They just don't have confidence in their future, it seems. This is why the audience is old and all the young fans were watching AEW.


I agree with you 100% but still... It's The Rock :lol

Austin too, fuck I love them guys. 

I don't give a shit about HBK, HHH, Taker, Hogan, Sting, Flair etc. I'm with you on them.


----------



## WindPhoenix

I can't say that i'm excited for tonight's Smackdown because I have a feeling that it's going to be another "look at how cool the part timers/past legends/hall of famers are and how uncool most of the current active talent are."


----------



## bradatar

WindPhoenix said:


> I can't say that i'm excited for tonight's Smackdown because I have a feeling that it's going to be another "look at how cool the part timers/past legends/hall of famers are and how uncool most of the current active talent are."




Don’t count on it. AEW destroying NXT is going to light a fire up their asses watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Its gonna be fucking hilarious when Fox and WWE are happy with their 4 million viewers this week. Because they're gonna be very sad when they get in the low 2 mils next week.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Kofi Kingston be able to survive tonight in the end as the WWE Champion, or will Brock Lesnar's interminable world title reign begin?
- Will the rematch between the Four Horsewomen steal the show again with Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks/Bayley?
- Will Kevin Owens beat Shane McMahon and climb his way into winning his job back?
- Can Roman Reigns trust Daniel Bryan in being his tag partner this Sunday against Erick Rowan and Luke Harper?
- Who will end up having a segment with The Rock tonight, and what does the Great One have in store for us in his return back to the blue brand?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope SmackDown be better then AEW 

I wouldn't be shocked if Vince change stuff in the last min


----------



## RainmakerV2

WindPhoenix said:


> I can't say that i'm excited for tonight's Smackdown because I have a feeling that it's going to be another "look at how cool the part timers/past legends/hall of famers are and how uncool most of the current active talent are."


Nah. They've got 4 big matches that need time and only 2 hours. The legends will be there but they arent going to overwhelm the show.


----------



## bradatar

The XL 2 said:


> Its gonna be fucking hilarious when Fox and WWE are happy with their 4 million viewers this week. Because they're gonna be very sad when they get in the low 2 mils next week.




They’ll hover at 3 a bit and with AEW looming I think we’re going to see a better product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I agree with you 100% but still... It's The Rock :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Austin too, fuck I love them guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit about HBK, HHH, Taker, Hogan, Sting, Flair etc. I'm with you on them.




Same my dude same. Rock and Austin are the only legends who move the needle for hardcore fans now. Flair and Hogan draw but for hardcore fans it’s meh. Rock has my wife and I day drinking pregaming for this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Over Under on how long Brock takes to beat Kofi? If Rey actually screws Brock Im gonna punch myself in the ding ding.


----------



## Kratosx23

It took him 8 minutes to beat Balor, but that was PPV. This might be a pretty quick affair because the show is packed and only has 2 hours. Rock is going at least 20 minutes on the mic.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kratosx23 said:


> It took him 8 minutes to beat Balor, but that was PPV. This might be a pretty quick affair because the show is packed and only has 2 hours. Rock is going at least 20 minutes on the mic.


20 minutes? God I would hope not. A normal SD on USA goes like 82 minutes with commercials. .so that would be a huge chunk with 4 big matches on the card. But I haven't looked into it enough to know if FOX is giving them limited commercials, an overrun, etc.


----------



## Kratosx23

I just assume because it's The Rock and he usually goes long, he's going long. He's their main draw and they want a big rating tonight, so I figure he's out there for a while. Obviously I don't think he talks 20 minutes continuously, I know Rock segments. He's gonna get interrupted and do some back and forth before he hits the Rock Bottom and goes home.


----------



## The XL 2

bradatar said:


> They’ll hover at 3 a bit and with AEW looming I think we’re going to see a better product.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll floored if they stay around 3. I don't know if they're capable of putting on a good product anymore


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm betting the Shane/KO match will be at lease 15 mins.

I want the Horsewomen Tag Match to close the show


----------



## bradatar

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm betting the Shane/KO match will be at lease 15 mins.
> 
> I want the Horsewomen Tag Match to close the show




lolololll crickets Bayley and Sasha closing over Bork lololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

RainmakerV2 said:


> Over Under on how long Brock takes to beat Kofi? If Rey actually screws Brock Im gonna punch myself in the ding ding.


If Kofi gets any sort of offense in on Brock this company is fucking retarded


----------



## WWEfan4eva

bradatar said:


> lolololll crickets Bayley and Sasha closing over Bork lololol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We all know what going to happen in a Brock Match

Surplex about 7 times, Hit's him in the corner 2 time

3 F5's..New Champ


----------



## Whoanma

Mango13 said:


> If Kofi gets any sort of offense in on Brock *this company is fucking retarded*


So retarded Kofi may even end up winning and retaining. :beckylol


----------



## Mox Girl

Why the hell are they doing that KO vs Shane match on Smackdown??? The PPV sorely needs matches and the show is already stacked, it's just gonna get barely any time and be rushed fpalm


----------



## Britz94xD

It's time for Vince to offer the Rock like $20mil for one more Wrestle-mania main event. (And he can reimburse a movie studio if the Rock gets injured and delays filming like last time.)

Time for some desperate measures brother.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## Stellar

I do like that the Smackdown stage is much different from the RAW stage.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Getting ready for SmackDown 

Your Champ


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180176335970242561


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Kratosx23 said:


> It took him 8 minutes to beat Balor, but that was PPV. This might be a pretty quick affair because the show is packed and only has 2 hours. *Rock is going at least 20 minutes on the mic*.


Not long enough. Give Rock and Austin an hour each and fuck the current roster.

Anyway, who is he rock bottoming tonight? Elias is injured. Corbin?


----------



## Ace

Rock and Austin should get the first 30 mins of the show.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Ace said:


> Rock and Austin should get the first 30 mins of the show.


That would be dumb, people will tune out. Hype them throughout the show to keep people watching.

They should start the show with Brock and Kofi imo. Get an advertised Austin segment top of the hour and save Rock for the main event.


----------



## Ace

SayWhatAgain! said:


> That would be dumb, people will tune out. Hype them throughout the show to keep people watching.


 You have other shit you know?

At least this way you get a great rating for a third of the show and then can give rest of the time to the 4 matches you have on the show.


----------



## Mango13

Whoanma said:


> So retarded Kofi may even end up winning and retaining. :beckylol


Yeah that's not gonna happen lol


----------



## 45banshee

First show on Fox on Friday and its already showing why Friday nights was a bad time slot.

The Joker movie is definitely gonna cut into viewership.


----------



## TD Stinger

BC said:


>


Now that looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Mango13

BC said:


>


That looks way better then the RAW set.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

BC said:


>


I like the Set


----------



## arch.unleash

Stupid question but when does this show start?


----------



## Zappers

arch.unleash said:


> Stupid question but when does this show start?


8:00pm Eastern Time

7:30 pm Kickoff show.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

BC said:


>


Now that set is really amazing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

BC said:


>


Looks like the old school SD set, pretty dope


----------



## Mox Girl

Ace said:


> Rock and Austin should get the first 30 mins of the show.


As much as I love Austin, please god no. This show is only 2 hours and they have a bunch of shit planned :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Drew McIntyre And Usos Backstage At WWE SmackDown


> – PWInsider reports that Drew McIntyre, The Usos, and Tamina are backstage at WWE SmackDown.


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/drew-mcintyre-and-usos-backstage-at-wwe-smackdown/


----------



## virus21

BC said:


>


It looks like the set of a 90s Nickelodeon game show


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Drew McIntyre And Usos Backstage At WWE SmackDown
> 
> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/drew-mcintyre-and-usos-backstage-at-wwe-smackdown/


----------



## kuja killer

I really hope they fixed that slow Framerate problem from last week's smackdown. I have not forgotten about that last week. Would really seriously suck if it still happens tonight...


----------



## Chan Hung

So when is the brand split?


----------



## Mox Girl

kuja killer said:


> I really hope they fixed that slow Framerate problem from last week's smackdown. I have not forgotten about that last week. Would really seriously suck if it still happens tonight...


OMG yes, that shit was driving me nuts last week, it made my eyes go funny. Raw looked so much smoother.


----------



## Mango13

Chan Hung said:


> So when is the brand split?


Draft is next week on RAW isn't it?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan




----------



## Natecore

Is this the show with Orange Cassidy?


----------



## wkc_23

virus21 said:


> It looks like the set of a 90s Nickelodeon game show


Homie, that stage looks fucking dope tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre

OMG is Flair sober


----------



## Mango13

Oh FOX is doing a kickoff show. They are for sure going all out with the promotion of this shit.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180260056169943040


----------



## wkc_23

Yeah, that set is fucking fire.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Love how he just played the FF theme


----------



## Trophies

Damn. How much money did FOX give them? That stage looks like a Wrestlemania stage. :sodone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Brock ain't walking away with the strap y'all.


----------



## elo

See this is how Renee should be used, she's a natural at hosting.....commentating isn't her thing at all.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Brock ain't walking away with the strap y'all.


Not like he really cares either way lol.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Damn, the Stage does Look Nice


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Treating this shit like the grammys lol This is fuckin wild


----------



## Mango13

Yo they just showed off the stage on the kickoff show and my god it looks fucking amazing :banderas


----------



## Hephaesteus

Mango13 said:


> Draft is next week on RAW isn't it?


Starts on next Smackdown actually and continues on the following raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Brock ain't walking away with the strap y'all.


He better not be or ill say fuck SD unless he loses it


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180265972231524352
Shit, that looks cool.



birthday_massacre said:


> OMG is Flair sober


Give it time, the night is young.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Bayley & Sasha needs a plan by staying together after the Draft


----------



## Even Flow

No fist?

Good news. I like the new SD stage from the pic I just saw.


----------



## falconfan13

Mango13 said:


> Yo they just showed off the stage on the kickoff show and my god it looks fucking amazing :banderas


Dude that set blew Raws set out the damn water. Smackdown set looks amazing and the song goes great with it giving it a big time feel i like it alot.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## kingnoth1n

Production value here way up; we will see what happens.


----------



## Shadowcran

If this is another pile of suck, I'm rewatching Dynamite.


----------



## Clique

Mordecay said:


>


WOW


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180255737982775297
They're going all in with this shit, :lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I thought Fox didnt want Raw peope on SD like their champions.


----------



## wkc_23

Is it me or does Bayley look 10x better with her hair down wens3


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


>



Stop, I can only get so erect.


----------



## taker1986

That supermarket brawl is also one of my favourite all-time SD moments.


----------



## kingnoth1n

wow.... Seth Rollins sounds really worried about the Fiend. FFS. and what is seriously up with AJs metro ass


----------



## WWEfan4eva

wkc_23 said:


> Is it me or does Bayley look 10x better with her hair down wens3


She does


----------



## elo

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought Fox didnt want Raw peope on SD like their champions.


FOX demanded the entire roster :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

This pre show almost feels like a WrestleMania pre show.


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> Is it me or does Bayley look 10x better with her hair down wens3


She's always looked a million x better in civilian clothes. Her wrestling gear/look doesn't do her many favors.


----------



## Shadowcran

new watchers: Who is that ugly scarecrow with the championship belt?


----------



## taker1986

I don't blame fox for demanding the entire roster given how much they've paid for SD.

I'm looking forward to this show, this will be the first SD I've watched live in months. The stage looks fucking great.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Definitely taped interview here with the paper champion


----------



## Ace

WWE really trying to present this as a sport.

They brought the wrong show, imagine trusting Vincent Kennedy McMahon to oversee a damn sport or league.

Hell, he did that with XFL and look what happened :lol

I'd be more optimistic if Vince wasn't the one in charge, I don't think he's even a sports fan.


----------



## elo

Woah, WWE microphones gone....Fox Sports logo for backstage interviews.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Kayla :book


----------



## Ace

elo said:


> Woah, WWE microphones gone....Fox Sports logo for backstage interviews.


 Fox wants it presented as a sport.


----------



## Continuum

havent streamed WWE in a looong time. that changed today. one night only. FUCK wwe tho.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nikki looking good.


----------



## wkc_23

The Bellas


----------



## bradatar

GOLDBERG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Does anyone have a screen grab of Bayley & Sasha?


----------



## Mango13

Fuck off with the Bellas...no one cares about these bitches.


----------



## Shadowcran

Interviewing them at their street corner..Brie mode special: $40 off if you're streaming SD.


----------



## Lil Uso Vert

This feels big no cap


----------



## birthday_massacre

So if you are on dish and fox got taken away, how can people on dish see that ad


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Does Vince have the balls to start with show with the WWE Championship match?


----------



## Joseph92

Did a lot of people know The Rock was going to be on tonight? If not hen they should not of mentioned it during this pre show. They should of made it a big surprise.


----------



## wkc_23

Would be some shit if Orton and The Rock had a match at WM36. I'd love to see that feud and match.


----------



## Shadowcran

birthday_massacre said:


> So if you are on dish and fox got taken away, how can people on dish see that ad


Maybe they're trying to lure us DirecTV customers....fat chance.


----------



## Continuum

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Does Vince have the balls to start with show with the WWE Championship match?


brock prob wants it to be over asap.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Heyman just gets worse and worse.


----------



## MrJT

The production looks alot like the other fox sports shows, we'll see if it continues into the actual show.

liking it so far


----------



## bradatar

Am I drunk enough for this? 


I’m drunk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran

They'll probably start with Borely/Skanks...and I'll end up going to the remote to see what else is on. I'll give this an hour though, but if it sucks I'll just cue up the recording of Dynamite.


----------



## MrJT

yeah it's nice to have a couple cold ones on a friday before heading out to the bar. much better on Friday nights.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wonder what they start the show with. I maintain it should be Owens vs. Shane if Owens is winning.

Either that or The Rock.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

God damn Bayley


----------



## elo

Rocky rocking the pink suit, nice.


----------



## Mainboy

If the IIconics aren't on this show it'll be disappointing.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Can anyone else not get get a screen for Fox? I've never illegally streamed anything, have no idea how to, have been waiting all day to watch this and cannot access anything. Please help.


----------



## Shadowcran

Friday? I miss wrestling Saturday when I was a kid. On all day..somewhere..so every hour I'd have to go outside and move the antenna around to pick up somewhere else. That should tell you how long ago that was right there.


----------



## ElTerrible

Is this a three hours show, cause you can´t run a marathon in two! 0


----------



## JRL

Oh shit it's Vince.


----------



## Trophies

Oh I thought Smackdown would have an intro too.


----------



## Mainboy

That stage :sodone


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

i hope they have enough wrestling on tonight. I am rarely entertained by segments/promos or this "reunion" stuff they do so often now. 


lol. Hope Vince can hear tonight.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Stephanie out there with Vince? Oh fuck off.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Vince is too old to walk to the ring


----------



## Mango13

Of course Vince and Steph kick off the show...


----------



## Trophies

Oh there it is :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Hi Vinnie

"No Chance in Hell" will always be a banger


----------



## MrJT

Stage looks fire


----------



## Mox Girl

What is that song? It's awful :lol


----------



## MrJT

damn i wonder how much they had to pay ACDC for this song


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

!!!!!!! Kofi and Becky first two on the new intro !!!!

!!! Maryse sighting!!! Ember made the cut!


----------



## Shadowcran

Yeah, got to agree with those saying the production values are astronomical...They spent some money here.


----------



## bradatar

Vince means business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Great look and Opening.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

So Seth Rollins and Bray Wyattt are both on the Smackdown Intro.


----------



## Joseph92

Did they just give away the results of the draft with the new opening Smackdown credits??


----------



## JRL

They even use those ppv floating graphics. They're really going all out.


----------



## King Gimp

not a fan of the intro tbh

too much


----------



## Trophies

Smackdown finally getting that RAW production value :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Mainboy said:


> If the IIconics aren't on this show it'll be disappointing.


They were in the blue carpet










NGL, that intro was pretty cool


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ace said:


> WWE really trying to present this as a sport.
> 
> They brought the wrong show, imagine trusting Vincent Kennedy McMahon to oversee a damn sport or league.
> 
> Hell, he did that with XFL and look what happened :lol
> 
> I'd be more optimistic if Vince wasn't the one in charge, I don't think he's even a sports fan.


Fox should have asked for NXT


----------



## Headliner

This set is nice. It has a really big feel to it. Is it permanent?


----------



## MrJT

RAW is officially the B show, jesus christ.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Not feelin the song, but the intro video is dope


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

That stage is beautiful.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Damn they are going all out


----------



## wkc_23

2 man commentary wens3


----------



## Mox Girl

I wouldn't take that intro as anything cos if it's true, then Raw literally has nobody left at all :lol

Also green shirt guy is there, splitting his allegiances I see.

ALSO NO RENEE!!!!!!!!!!!! (right now anyway)


----------



## birthday_massacre

Are they going with a two person booth?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

2 man booth! Finally did away with the 3 man booth.


----------



## Mango13

I can't get over how fucking awesome that stage is


----------



## TD Stinger

That Becky entrance is awesome.

And thank you for just a 2 man booth.


----------



## notalius

I need a better link .. mine are all waaay behind


----------



## MrJT

the cameras don't make it seem live, it has a weird vibe to it


----------



## kingnoth1n

This is the fucking opener?


----------



## Himiko

Damn that is one good looking stage! 

[emoji1360] [emoji1360]


----------



## bradatar

Where’s Renee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

CORBIN OMG LIT


----------



## Trophies

ALL HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Interesting choice for opening segment.


----------



## Shadowcran

Let's see if Corbin can rile everyone up...


----------



## EmbassyForever

this stage is badass. not too sure about the opening, felt like too much.

Corbin and Becky.. meh.


----------



## Mainboy

Scenessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mango13

King Corbin :mark:


----------



## MrJT

OHHH SHITTTTTT ROCKY


----------



## Clique

Becky kick Corbin's ass! Payback.


----------



## Himiko

The new stage and new camera quality makes it look Wrestlemania-like


----------



## elo

Cole is killing the vibe, shut up.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Why is the Raw Women's Champ opening SmackDown?

I know she was on SmackDown for a long time


----------



## Roxinius

MrJT said:


> the cameras don't make it seem live, it has a weird vibe to it


Something does seem really off


----------



## birthday_massacre

Really corbin? LOL

And Becky is Raw why are they leading with the RAW womans champion


----------



## Trophies

Corbin about to get geeked out by The Rock :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar

LETS FUCKING GOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

THE ROCK :mark


----------



## Shadowcran

Wow...he actually found the wrestling ring...


----------



## Disputed

The Rock coming out


----------



## kingnoth1n

bradatar said:


> Where’s Renee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully in catering.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:rock4


----------



## Mango13

The Rock :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Rock and Becky going to embarrass Corbin out there.


----------



## JRL

Dwayne is going to tear Corbin apart.


----------



## Clique

OH SHIT THE ROCK


----------



## Continuum

Becky is horrible.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Is Fox down for anyone else? I was watching it fine yesterday and it has totally crashed tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

That stage is gigantic, what will they do in smaller arenas? Not all arenas are as big as the Staples Center :hmm:


----------



## Joseph92

Himiko said:


> The new stage and new camera quality makes it look Wrestlemania-like


It feels a lot bigger than a Smackdown TV show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ratings will.be huge. After tonight when they bring their mom and grandma back to SD let's see how they do lol


----------



## bradatar

kingnoth1n said:


> Hopefully in catering.




I CALLED THE CORBIN ROCK BOTTOM GEEKS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The Rock and Becky Lynch in the same ring. Oh my fucking god!!!! :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## cavs25

What is Vince’s fetid with corbin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Rocky is so good.


----------



## Himiko

Corbin is like a bad panto villain


----------



## Lok

The Rock is here!


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, so we're getting Rock and Becky out of this.

At least there's a decent enough reason Corbin's out there, because I was ready to hate this.


----------



## JRL

omg Rock is going to makeout with Becky while Seth watches from the ramp with tears in his eyes.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Monster pop for the Rock.


----------



## Mordecay

THE MAN, THE ACTUAL MAN, is here :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

The GOAT really here :mj2


----------



## King Gimp

:rock1


----------



## wkc_23

Crowd is on fire. Love to see it.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Uh oh, Corbin about to get buried...


----------



## bradatar

BIG DICK CORBIN GETS THE ROCK SEGMENT YOU FUCKING GEEKS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Corbin looks like a clown in there


----------



## Mainboy

:ha


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ill cum if Corbin hits EOD here


----------



## EmbassyForever

here we go


----------



## -XERO-

JRL said:


> omg Rock is going to makeout with Becky while Seth watches from the ramp with tears in his eyes.


----------



## bradatar

TyAbbotSucks said:


> The GOAT really here :mj2




Yeah Corbin showed up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Hey that's not PG Rocky :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

lol that's exactly how Corbin looks too.


----------



## SavoySuit

pfff. Almost as over as Cody.


----------



## cavs25

The rocks arm are like double the size of my thighs. Holy steroids batman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

How much money would Khan have had to pay Rock to take the mic and say: The Rock is closing the Smackdown Hotel and taking a stroll down AEW boulevard. :crying::ghost


----------



## Boba Fett

"Broke ass Buger King on crack" PMSL


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lmao


----------



## Roxinius

Bryan Jericho said:


> Corbin looks like a clown in there


Went from applebees waiter to clown


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at the Burger King :lmao


----------



## Mango13

"broke ass burger king on crack" :ha


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Rock's like "shit, where are we?" lol


----------



## wkc_23

That's what you call a star, ladies and gents.


----------



## Mordecay

It's so stupid how much more charisma the Rock has compared to those two


----------



## bradatar

FUCK ALL YOU HEELS


FUCK YOU WRESTLE FORUM 


I TOLD YOU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

WTF Green shirt Guy on TV. He was on AEW a few days ago :lol


----------



## SavoySuit

Oh look, the rock doesn't need the crib notes. Dumb ppl thought that was real.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boba Fett said:


> "Broke ass Buger King on crack" PMSL


That was funny!!!


----------



## Mainboy

:sodone


----------



## SavoySuit

pretty sure the rock has said he's "home" in Miami, Hawaii, Philly, LA, and Nashville.


----------



## bradatar

ALL HAIL BITCHES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Corbin getting rekt :HA


----------



## Joseph92

Rock always makes me smile with his promos.


----------



## Clique

Goddamn The Rock :lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

HIS TESTICLES ARE GOD DAMN ADEQUATE


----------



## Mox Girl

Adequate :lmao Not really giving yourself a lot of credit there Corbin


----------



## Mateus Tunes

Bad script


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Corbin getting killed on the mic by Rock AND Becky.


----------



## bradatar

I am so happy right now holy shit lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boba Fett

Chan Hung said:


> That was funny!!!


Yes it was !!!


----------



## Mordecay

I don't think so Becky, because they probably would be Seth's and we all know how those look like


----------



## rbl85

I would have kept The Rock for the last hour.

The rating might be even bigger this way


----------



## Chan Hung

Ok Becky sounded cringe!
:maury


----------



## Joseph92

Why is Becky out there now? She is looking like a 3rd wheel in all this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mango13

:maury


----------



## bradatar

You idiots who don’t understand this is Corbins role blows me away I’m so happy about this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> I would have kept The Rock for the last hour.
> 
> The rating might be even bigger this way


Yep they are popping their jizz early 
:heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WOW..... Corbin.


----------



## Chan Hung

Becky is cringy. She shouldn't be there. 
:lol


----------



## PraXitude

Becky is cringe let men talk


----------



## TD Stinger

This has been fun, but I'm ready to get onto action.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Rock is destroying Corbin's career rn :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Becky looks out of place as fuck.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

STD :lol


----------



## Trophies

This is not how you treat your king :mj2


----------



## Chan Hung

So Becky kicked Corbins ass
:maury


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Baron just got owned by The Rock and Becky Lynch. Karma for Extreme Rules Corbin. :beckylol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Not feeling the STD joke, but this has been great, I like this better than the other recent legend appearances. The Rock is sober.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dammit, I don't want a commercial right now lol!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Corbin is a G lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok we get it, the show is on Fox lol :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

bradatar said:


> BIG DICK CORBIN GETS THE ROCK SEGMENT YOU FUCKING GEEKS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Rock (along with Becky Lynch) just humiliated Baron Corbin here, and made him look like a fucking 'geek' :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace

I love the Rock but that sucked.


----------



## JRL

I thought Rock would have taken more time that that.


----------



## bradatar

If you think I’m not honored to be a Corbin fan you’re wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever

Becky is the worst or what. she actually makes me want to root for Sasha... that's bad.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Guess Rock just wanted to get in and get out.


----------



## kingnoth1n

What was THAT leg drop by BL?!?!?!?!!!! Hogan would be ashamed brothers


----------



## TheLooseCanon

And WWE's stay on FOX will all be downhill from here. 

Thanks for entertaining Great One. I'm out.


----------



## Joseph92

Roman vs Rowan again?? Why?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Corbin had nothing to say. All anyone will remember is his dumb costume and the stupid, scared look on his face.

Ya boy's done. Geekified. 

I love the Rock but dude's dangerous like that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ace

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Not feeling the STD joke, but this has been great, I like this better than the other recent legend appearances. The Rock is sober.


Who wrote that segment?

Only reason it didn't bomb is Rock's charisma and star power.

That STD line and that tough dude line were so random


----------



## Not Lying

They put over Becky so much :mark:


----------



## DOTL

Becky isn't very athletic, is she?


----------



## RainmakerV2

bradatar said:


> If you think I’m not honored to be a Corbin fan you’re wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a good night for Corbin. Obviously FOX and Rock were cool with him being in that spot.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Becky had no business being there...fuck me, she kinda ruined it.

Corbin played his role perfectly, tho.


----------



## bradatar

DammitC said:


> The Rock (along with Becky Lynch) just humiliated Baron Corbin here, and made him look like a fucking 'geek' :lmao :lmao




You don’t understand characters geek boy fuck off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Rock is gone asap. Took.his check and left. 
:mj


----------



## SavoySuit

alright, everyone can tune out now.


----------



## Alexander_G

Has Bex passed the expiration date? Find out on the next episode of Wrestling Forum.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Great another fucking female segment coming up.


----------



## ElTerrible

Love it. Gave Rock a few milllion dollars to bury the STD that is supposed to carry the company into the FOX future. They´ll never learn.


----------



## bradatar

THW ROCK PUT OVER CORBIN AND NOT SETH OR ROMAN LOLLOLOLOLL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

Becky looked so out of place there, Corbin and the Rock carried that shit, she looked cringier than ever


----------



## Chan Hung

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Becky had no buiseness being there...fuck me, she kinda ruined it.
> 
> Corbin played his role perfectly, tho.


She should not have been there. Her corrupting the Corbin Rock thing was cringe as fuck


----------



## Himiko

Non-championship feuds with Roman Reigns are always shit [emoji848]


----------



## Alright_Mate

How dare they disrespect King Corbin like that


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> THW ROCK PUT OVER CORBIN AND NOT SETH OR ROMAN LOLLOLOLOLL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Becky should not have been there


----------



## Swindle

The problem with the king get up, you have to go back along way to find people who pulled it off. 

Rock did his usual stuff. Pretty good. 

Becky looks very good. She does look the part.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

They’re gonna chant STD at every arena just like they chanted cookiepuss huh? Lol forced as fuck, get outta here with that 

Fun segment though besides Becky shoehorned in it


----------



## JeSeGaN

bradatar said:


> You don’t understand characters geek boy fuck off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chu chu, it's the Corbin hate train:laugh:


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180276024577335296


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. Becky should not have been there




I’m seriously so happy and geek boys are trying to get at me. The Rock used his sparse appearance to get my bot Corbin over FUCK YOU BITCHES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

That wasn't putting anyone over. STD? How does that help Corbin?


----------



## Mox Girl

I swear we can never get rid of Maria Menonous lol :lol


----------



## Trophies

Check out the vein on Trish's forehead.


----------



## Mango13

Himiko said:


> feuds with Roman Reigns are always shit [emoji848]


FTFY


----------



## Mainboy

What the fuck is going on with sky sports tonight. Can't wait to they move to BT.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Himiko said:


> Non-championship feuds with Roman Reigns are always shit [emoji848]


His feud with Strowman probably his finest feud


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180273386594828288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180274285153259520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180275928787644416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180275193597644800


----------



## Error_404

The best part of this episode is probably out . The stage is dope


----------



## Bryan Jericho

bradatar said:


> THW ROCK PUT OVER CORBIN AND NOT SETH OR ROMAN LOLLOLOLOLL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To use your favorite word Corbin was "geeked" out in there. Looked terrible in there compared to Rock.


----------



## King Gimp

Lita and Trish <3


----------



## ElTerrible

bradatar said:


> I’m seriously so happy and geek boys are trying to get at me. The Rock used his sparse appearance to get my bot Corbin over FUCK YOU BITCHES
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah this will skyrocket his career like it did Rusev. :lana3


----------



## birthday_massacre

Charlotte is a face again?

And SD already fucking up wiht having a tag match with people not even in the tag division


----------



## MrJT

Roxinius said:


> Something does seem really off


it's what it used to look like when it was tape delayed, like when they're in England.


----------



## Chan Hung

Javocado said:


> They’re gonna chant STD at every arena just like they chanted cookiepuss huh? Lol forced as fuck, get outta here with that
> 
> Fun segment though besides Becky shoehorned in it


Yeah the STD stuff was lame


----------



## bradatar

Beatles123 said:


> That wasn't putting anyone over. STD? How does that help Corbin?




Heels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitC said:


> The Rock (along with Becky Lynch) just humiliated Baron Corbin here, and made him look like a fucking 'geek' :lmao :lmao


How does getting to work with Rock in the first segment in WWE network TV history make someone a geek?



Take an IQ test and post the results please.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

So not getting the "sports" vibe at all.


----------



## Mango13

Of course Charlotte has pyro lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Should honestly be a requirement that Lil' Naitch referees all of Charlotte's matches.


----------



## Ace

Now I understand how all those Austin and DX fans felt when they gave a rub to a geek fpalm


----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> To use your favorite word Corbin was "geeked" out in there. Looked terrible in there compared to Rock.




You coulda tossed anyone in with Rock boy. Who got the rub?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> You don’t understand characters geek boy fuck off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that necessary? :taker Not even rants.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Remember how much working the Rock helped Billy Gunn, Bray Wyatt and Rusev?


----------



## cavs25

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> So not getting the "sports" vibe at all.




My thoughts exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying

that first was segment was clearly designed to put over Becky. She opened the show, got a big reaction, of course, and then things got awkward but was The Rock passing Becky the torch pretty much, and now she's wrestling right after the fans got introduced to her.

Now let's watch the HW tear it down :mark:


----------



## Mango13

I feel like this is the millionth time we've seen this match since Sasha has returned.


----------



## Mox Girl

If The Rock put Corbin "over" then I'm really glad nobody I like got put over by him :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

bradatar said:


> You don’t understand characters *geek boy fuck off *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aw, that's very kind of you to say. It's too bad that you're wrong again


----------



## Joseph92

I am loving the 2 man commentary crew!


----------



## bradatar

Beatles123 said:


> Was that necessary? :taker Not even rants.




Stop you see what he says to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

They eventually gonna give all the blondes pyro except Nattie


----------



## EmbassyForever

bradatar said:


> You coulda tossed anyone in with Rock boy. Who got the rub?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you do know that Rocky shared a ring w/ Cody, Sandow and Rusev in the past, yes? Corbin was just an easy target for him. Doesn't mean much.


----------



## Ace

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah the STD stuff was lame


What was all that tough dude crap about?

Then the bitch stole his punch line and bombed..

Worst Rock segment in years. Fuck.

My disappointment is immeasurable, if that was supposed to be the peak of the show RIP ratings next week.


----------



## Continuum

whamen bringing the show down.


----------



## troubleman1218

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> So not getting the "sports" vibe at all.


Probably won’t happen until after the Draft.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Ready for Sasha to lose again!


----------



## bradatar

DammitC said:


> Aw, that's very kind of you to say. It's too bad that you're wrong again




You don’t think mods clearly see you’re baiting me? They won’t ban me for something like this despite your efforts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rumbles

Kick in the puss, adverts


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> Heels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Demeaning Corbin isn't a rub IMO. Maybe if he got a few good shots in over the rock. I'd say he put over Becky more imo. :shrug

And hey, I WANT corbin to get over.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Did Bayley just tap Becky?

WTF was that


----------



## TD Stinger

Gonna take some time to get used to these new cameras.


----------



## Calico Jack

Does Bayley even know she's a heel? She's still got the same bloody entrance.


----------



## Joseph92

I wish they went with limited commercials like NXT and AEW did last night.


----------



## Mango13

I just don't care about this match at all. Hopefully it doesn't get much time.


----------



## Swindle

Ace said:


> What was all that tough dude crap about?
> 
> Then the bitch stole his punch line and bombed..
> 
> Worst Rock segment in years. Fuck.
> 
> My disappointment is immeasurable, if that was supposed to be the peak of the show RIP ratings next week.


People remember the good Rock stuff, but forget he's had plenty of bad stuff. There's other nicknames that has bombed from him.


----------



## bradatar

EmbassyForever said:


> you do know that Rocky shared a ring w/ Cody, Sandow and Rusev in the past, yes? Corbin was just an easy target for him. Doesn't mean much.




Yeah and alll were burials while Big Banter was just being split 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

30 minutes in and we have seen a Brahma Bull with an STD and five women. 0


----------



## ElTerrible

Swindle said:


> People remember the good Rock stuff, but forget he's had plenty of bad stuff. There's other nicknames that has bombed from him.


Corbin better hope it bombs.


----------



## elo

Camera shake toned down?


----------



## IronMan8

Geez you’re a negative bunch on here.

Awesome opening segment


----------



## -XERO-

King Gimp said:


> Lita and Trish <3




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180277262622441472


----------



## Continuum

just wait for the bellas segment, 40min of mic time...each,


----------



## Strategize

Well, this thread is giving a good old reminder why I stopped posting here. Someone pass me the bleach.


----------



## RainmakerV2

​


EmbassyForever said:


> you do know that Rocky shared a ring w/ Cody, Sandow and Rusev in the past, yes? Corbin was just an easy target for him. Doesn't mean much.


This is the first segment in WWE network history. Its a big deal. FOX is also producing the show so they were cool with him being the one to work with Rock in the first segment. To act like its no big thing is dumb.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Complaining about Becky being in the segment when 24 hours ago the news broke that she would be in one with The Rock. Hell, The Rock requested that segment himself. But of course be fucking geeks like always. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wonder if Vince is not in their ears tonignt. Commentary is much better


----------



## JeSeGaN

Say what you will, but Big Banter premiered SD on FOX with the Rock. 

But carry on being salty.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Guys, the Rock destroys people's careers lol. Which is why I love the Rock. But one of the controversies that have always surrounded him is how good he is at making an opponent look utterly ridiculous, kill their mystique and basically confine them to the midcard forever.

If you look back at Rock's career, only established main event guys have ever survived a verbal beating for him 

If I was a Corbin Stan, I'd be worried


----------



## EmbassyForever

Becky used to be athletic in NXT, right? I remember being impressed with her in-ring stuff. What happened? injuries?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Ace said:


> What was all that tough dude crap about?
> 
> Then the bitch stole his punch line and bombed..
> 
> Worst Rock segment in years. Fuck.
> 
> My disappointment is immeasurable, if that was supposed to be the peak of the show RIP ratings next week.


Keep on crying like always. :lol


----------



## Joseph92

elo said:


> Camera shake toned down?


Yes. And I like it. I was never that big of a fan of the camera shake thing they do on Raw.


----------



## Alexander_G

I thought Becky did fine for what it's worth. The Rock is designating her the new People's champion you could say.


----------



## bradatar

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Guys, the Rock destroys people's careers lol. Which is why I love the Rock. But one of the controversies that have always surrounded him is how good he is at making an opponent look utterly ridiculous, kill their mystique and basically confine them to the midcard forever.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look back at Rock's career, only established main event guys have ever survived a verbal beating for him
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Corbin Stan, I'd be worried




It’s been geeks up to BC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Commentary has been good so far. Better than the 3 person bickering back and forth booth.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So RAW beats SD womens champion on the SD premire on Fox LMAO


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Crowds into this


----------



## Mordecay

Poor Bayley always get geeked out


----------



## JeSeGaN

Boooooooooooooring....


----------



## EmbassyForever

Bryan Jericho said:


> Commentary has been good so far. Better than the 3 person bickering back and forth booth.


yep, that's for sure.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Guessing Bailey and Banks lose, then recapture the tag belts by Survivor Series.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

TD Stinger said:


> Gonna take some time to get used to these new cameras.


Yea I guess they started using them this past RAW. Not a big fan , maybe it will take time


----------



## Bryan Jericho

The Queen wins, all is right with the world.


----------



## bradatar

FUCK YEAH QUEEN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Well glad that's over.


----------



## Mox Girl

Who is this woman? She clearly doesn't know who she's supposed to be introducing.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Sasha absolutely gotta win on Sunday


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match, was what it needed to be.

Don't love Bayley tapping, but it sets up a match at HIAC, if I had to guess.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I have a sinking feeling Rey is gonna cost Brock this match...ugh


----------



## Mango13

This Erin Andrews chick is pretty hot


----------



## DOTL

I wish AEW was on.


----------



## Continuum

WTF is that style that charlotte uses when she goes to the top rope. whip hair back and stomp every rope.


----------



## Swindle

Put a lot of shine on Charlotte in that match.


----------



## JRL

"Your posse"

Is it cause they're black?


----------



## birthday_massacre

RainmakerV2 said:


> I have a sinking feeling Rey is gonna cost Brock this match...ugh


I hope so. Brock shouldnt be winning


----------



## Mordecay

"You are challenging Brock Lesnar"

This woman has no idea what she is talking about


----------



## Joseph92

Mox Girl said:


> Who is this woman? She clearly doesn't know who she's supposed to be introducing.


She is usually doing sideline interviews when the NFL is on FOX.


----------



## Trophies

Rollins vs Nakamura...nice.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Wow they got Erin Andrews sexy self ?


----------



## troubleman1218

Mango13 said:


> This Erin Andrews chick is pretty hot


She ain’t no Charly, that’s for sure


----------



## rumbles

Kofi to donate your man Brock the title.


----------



## sara sad

Okay Sasha and Bayley have to win at HIAC now after losing to Charlynch again.

Right?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rollins is next... yay.


----------



## The XL 2

All of those people watching for the Rock are all leaving after seeing those pancake tossing midcarders embarrassing themselves and pro wrestling on national television.


----------



## Himiko

So they’re finally letting the backstage announcers/interviewers show a bit of personality and not be so robotic


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> "You are challenging Brock Lesnar"
> 
> This woman has no idea what she is talking about



I mean they did introduce her as an NFL chick. Didn't expect her to know anything lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2

RainmakerV2 said:


> I have a sinking feeling Rey is gonna cost Brock this match...ugh


Of course that is what is happening guaranteed. It will be a DQ, Too bad.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh the ratings slayer gets to beat someone yay.


----------



## wkc_23

The last time Rollins wrestled Nakamura it was champion v champion at SS. Now it's champion v champion again... Kinda wild.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> How does getting to work with Rock in the first segment in WWE network TV history make someone a geek?
> 
> 
> 
> Take an IQ test and post the results please.


Actually, BECKY was the one who got to work with Rock here. She actually got the rub here.

Meanwhile, Corbin had his gimmick get turned into a bigger joke with that Burger King reference (which is actually true because of the shitty king attire), had his manhood get questioned, got "STD" chants, and got destroyed by both Rock along with Becky without making any good comebacks :lol

Anyway, Becky and Rock coming out on top in the end :banderas


----------



## Swindle

I had no idea Nakamura was holding a title. LOL


----------



## TD Stinger

Rollins vs. Nakamura?

Random, but cool.


----------



## Mordecay

Seth vs Nakamura

So, all the SD champions getting buried tonight?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180280811481899013


----------



## JeSeGaN

God, this is so cringe and bad...


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Kingcrabb222

Cuck boy Rollins


----------



## DOTL

JRL said:


> "Your posse"
> 
> Is it cause they're black?


Sure.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> I mean they did introduce her as an NFL chick. Didn't expect her to know anything lol


Well, Kofi is walking in to the interview with the title on his shoulder, that should have given her a clue lol


----------



## matta5580

Rock insults him (and surely some in the audience) by saying 35 yr old virgin at Comic Con, and at the same time calls him on insulting the people. Uhhh.....nice hypocrisy there Rock.


----------



## JeSeGaN

DammitC said:


> Actually, BECKY was the one who got to work with Rock here. She actually got the rub here.
> 
> Meanwhile, Corbin had his gimmick get turned into a bigger joke with that Burger King reference (which is actually true because of the shitty king attire), had his manhood get questioned, got "STD" chants, and got destroyed by both Rock along with Becky without making any good comebacks :lol
> 
> Anyway, Becky and Rock coming out on top in the end :banderas


Dude, we get it. You're salty. 

But I also think people overestimate the Rock hugely.


----------



## IronMan8

New Day will turn on Kofi tonight.

I’m calling it.


----------



## troubleman1218

matta5580 said:


> Rock insults him (and surely some in the audience) by saying 35 yr old virgin at Comic Con, and at the same time calls him on insulting the people. Uhhh.....nice hypocrisy there Rock.


No comic cons for Rock in the near future


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitC said:


> Actually, BECKY was the one who got to work with Rock here. She actually got the rub here.
> 
> Meanwhile, Corbin had his gimmick get turned into a bigger joke with that Burger King reference (which is actually true because of the shitty king attire), had his manhood get questioned, got "STD" chants, and got destroyed by both Rock along with Becky without making any good comebacks :lol
> 
> Anyway, Becky and Rock coming out on top in the end :banderas


I know you think its real and part of the reason you probably worship Rollins is because be wins every single belt in the company and is always on top, but getting dropped by The Rock in the first segment in FOX history is not getting geeked.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Lmao, AEW fanboys purposely being negative and trying to ruin the show for others.

Surprised they're watching, since they found the best promotion ever and all hate WWE...


----------



## King Gimp

IronMan8 said:


> New Day will turn on Kofi tonight.
> 
> I’m calling it.


No fucking way.


----------



## NXT Only

matta5580 said:


> Rock insults him (and surely some in the audience) by saying 35 yr old virgin at Comic Con, and at the same time calls him on insulting the people. Uhhh.....nice hypocrisy there Rock.


Dig at Cody and Jericho as well.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

IronMan8 said:


> New Day will turn on Kofi tonight.
> 
> I’m calling it.


Now that would be cool


----------



## Mainboy

Tyson Fury :sodone


----------



## -XERO-

*


----------



## EmbassyForever

TYSON FURY


----------



## Mango13

IronMan8 said:


> New Day will turn on Kofi tonight.
> 
> I’m calling it.



Would mark out if Big E turned heel


----------



## bradatar

If Rey costs Brock I kill nyxemf 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Dude, we get it. You're salty.
> 
> But I also think people overestimate the Rock hugely.


Corbin was in the opening segment with the Rock. No more need be said


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

the big homie Tyson


----------



## Mango13

Damn Mandy looked amazing on the blue carpet


----------



## SPCDRI

TYSON FURY SIGHTING

:mark:


----------



## DOTL

sodiqlawal said:


> Lmao, AEW fanboys purposely being negative and trying to ruin the show for others.
> 
> Surprised they're watching, since they found the best promotion ever and all hate WWE...


I genuinely laughed at this. The idea that anyone has to ruin this. . . I supposed Vince McMahon is the biggest AEW fanboy.


----------



## wkc_23

matta5580 said:


> Rock insults him (and surely some in the audience) by saying 35 yr old virgin at Comic Con, and at the same time calls him on insulting the people. Uhhh.....nice hypocrisy there Rock.


It's just a case of the bully getting a taste of his on medicine. No hypocrisy.


----------



## bradatar

Why is is he here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeSeGaN

kingnoth1n said:


> Corbin was in the opening segment with the Rock. No more need be said


He's just jealous it's not his personal Jesus, Seth.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So FOX is gonna take the entire roster lol, RAW is gonna be like WWF 95


----------



## -XERO-

**DAMNIT!*



RainmakerV2 said:


> I have a sinking feeling Rey is gonna cost Brock this match...ugh


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well Bray and his shit chasing off any new viewers with this crap.


----------



## Ace

This show has been pretty forgettable so far

It feels like the same show we see each week except they've invited stars to watch.


----------



## Trophies

Ramblin' Rabbit :lmao


----------



## Himiko

Seth Rollins out again to give another phoney self righteous cheesy speech about overcoming the odds, only to cower and cry in the corner at a guy in a mask again


----------



## Mox Girl

I swear that rabbit is immortal :lol


----------



## Lil Uso Vert

Yeah this is the a show for sure


----------



## Swindle

wkc_23 said:


> It's just a case of the bully getting a taste of his on medicine. No hypocrisy.


Rock was always a putdown artist who could back it up. That's what he always was and what people expect when he shows up from time to time.


----------



## Ace

Has anything been announced for HIAC?

There's 75 mins left and the card only has 3 matches.


----------



## JRL

lol so Ramblin' Rabbit is Seth's biggest fan, yet he has no faith Seth can win on Sunday. Not a very good fan.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Get the hook.


----------



## The XL 2

This is bad.


----------



## Mordecay

That rabbit is inmortal


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well this is dragging. Let's get onto the match...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

played him with that "burn it down" :lmao


----------



## Trophies

Ramblin Rabbit is like Kenny from South Park :lol


----------



## -XERO-

Trophies said:


> Rollins vs Nakamura...nice.


----------



## Headliner

I can't get into this Wyatt Sesame Street shit. How do people like this?


----------



## Adam Cool

Give me a rundown


----------



## Chan Hung

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> So not getting the "sports" vibe at all.


Same..more b.s. from reports


----------



## King Gimp

Tyson Fury is probably like wtf lol


----------



## Mango13

Isn't SCSA supposed to be here tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung

Headliner said:


> I can't get into this Wyatt Sesame Street shit. How do people like this?


Its boring now. Same SHIT
:mj2


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah the shit is still good.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Can this stupid Wyatt stuff stop already?


----------



## kingnoth1n

Headliner said:


> I can't get into this Wyatt Sesame Street shit. How do people like this?


But It's so edgy and dark. :genius


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah the Wyatt thing was lame today. Shame. It's not over, crowd not even into it much anymore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm behind....

Why is Sami with Shinsuke?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## cavs25

Man this has been a crappy show [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL

Bryan Jericho said:


> Well Bray and his shit chasing off any new viewers with this crap.


Screw that. He's the only reason I'm watching.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope they don't give Sami a mic this week lol.

Also he's gonna have a seizure for real one day and nobody will believe him cos of the way he moves around haha.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

cavs25 said:


> Man this has been a crappy show [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really ?


----------



## King Gimp

Headliner said:


> I can't get into this Wyatt Sesame Street shit. How do people like this?


Absolutely agree. I don't get it. I pretty much skip everyone one of these segments if I don't watch live.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

what are the odds they end on a strong note, one that makes you want to tune in next week? i’d say fat chance lol for a debut show on FOX, you think it wouldn’t feel like they’re coasting barring the opening segment. let’s see how this second hour will play out.


----------



## bradatar

kingnoth1n said:


> Corbin was in the opening segment with the Rock. No more need be said




It’s incredible that geeks think they don’t care lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

IronMan8 said:


> New Day will turn on Kofi tonight.
> 
> I’m calling it.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Great, another match I give no shits about.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mateus Tunes

Bray's long laugh in these segments are bad


----------



## Ace

Man the ratings for this are going to be meme worthy in a months time.

Fox wanted a sports show, not whatever the fuck this is.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

I like the Bray but you have to admit anyone new to fox and watching this will change the channel, even my wife said what is this garbage segment.


----------



## Buhalovski

Almost one hour since the start, nothing feels new tbh...

Even Dynamite which was decidedly average looks better compared to this.


----------



## Mox Girl

I seriously have no idea how they're gonna fit in a ladder match, Roman vs Rowan, Brock vs Kofi and whatever else they have planned into an hour and 10 mins, alongside THIS match and ad breaks. It is even possible?!


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine next week when you dont have all.the old talent from yesteryear...oh boy.


----------



## Mango13

Anyone else feel like there's been a million commercials tonight? I legit feel it's as bad as the NFL :maury


----------



## The XL 2

The Wyatt character has already run its course. He's done.


----------



## birthday_massacre

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I like the Bray but you have to admit anyone new to fox and watching this will change the channel, even my wife said what is this garbage segment.


If fox wants to be more sports like Bray should stick to raw


----------



## DOTL

King Gimp said:


> Absolutely agree. I don't get it. I pretty much skip everyone one of these segments if I don't watch live.


What is there not to get? On one hand we have a bunch of boring people fake punching each other, on the other hand we have a long story being told about a character. You make not like him, but that's miles better than anything else going on in WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tsvetoslava said:


> Almost one hour since the start, nothing feels new, tbh...
> 
> Even Dynamite which was decidedly average looks better compared to this.


After the Rock grabbed his paycheck the crowd has died. I'm sure theyll chant for Kofi tho.


----------



## bradatar

Ace said:


> Man the ratings for this are going to be meme worthy in a months time.
> 
> Fox wanted a sports show, not whatever the fuck this is.




Those 4m ratings I’ll quote you on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cavs25

With Bray less is more man. He doesn’t need to have segments every week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

I wonder how many millions Rock got for that 10 min segment.


----------



## Alexander_G

The XL 2 said:


> The Wyatt character has already run its course. He's done.


Well that was fast.


----------



## Mainboy

Mordecay said:


> They were in the blue carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGL, that intro was pretty cool


:sodone


----------



## Continuum

whamen dont draw people dont care anymore about this show.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> The Wyatt character has already run its course. He's done.


I agree. Its the same shit and sadly limited on its depth. It's over for Yowie Wowie.

When is the draft?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Mox Girl said:


> I seriously have no idea how they're gonna fit in a ladder match, Roman vs Rowan, Brock vs Kofi and whatever else they have planned into an hour and 10 mins, alongside THIS match and ad breaks. It is even possible?!


I think a squash WWE title match, Roman/Rowan turns into a brawl quickly, and some fuckery going down in that ladder match.


----------



## Ace

bradatar said:


> Those 4m ratings I’ll quote you on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro the show has been ass and no Rock or Austin to prop it up.


----------



## Mango13

Random Hogan jobber entrance when we come back from commercial :beckylol


----------



## Chan Hung

Ace said:


> I wonder how many millions Rock got for that 10 min segment.


1 million per minute.


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, Seth ran up to the stage quick, he was in the ring like 15 seconds ago :lol


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Wyatt is starting to get boring. The WWE has over saturated the gimmick.


----------



## bradatar

Ace said:


> Bro the show has been ass and no Rock or Austin to prop it up.




It really has not and you’re gonna see bad crowds too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Seth looks Cringe


----------



## JRL

Suck on these fingers, Seth.


----------



## Shadowcran

They should have simply had Bray as the Fiend attack someone...Hogan and Flair for instance. Instead...they give a segment that wrestling fans know but had to get into over time that is simply not ready for the new casuals watching. It came off as cartoonish and silly.


----------



## Ace

Lol same shit from Raw...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Can The Feign still walk away with the belt at HIAC after that?


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> Man, Seth ran up to the stage quick, he was in the ring like 15 seconds ago <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


This. Lmao


----------



## JeSeGaN

Wow, what a crap kick from Seth.


----------



## Ace

Lmao @ Seth's selling :lmao


----------



## The XL 2

Bray literally does the same exact thing every week.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I really hope Seth beats Wyatt in the opening match of HIAC in under 5 mins.


----------



## King Gimp

Just fucking terrible. :lol


----------



## Mango13

Damn Seth ran up the ramp hella quick. was hoping we would get another gif of him screaming in the corner of the ring like a little bitch.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

So Bray is jobbing clean as a whistle on Sunday huh


----------



## cavs25

They are so lazy with these things. You can’t have a character do the exact same thing every week and expect to stay fresh and interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rumbles

Chucked of the stage and they miss it


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Seth dead


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Oh yay, lights turn out, mandible claw, rinse, repeat


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Marshmello(yes him) is the new 24/7 champion. He pinned Carmella in an exclusive backstage segment that they tweeted. Bella’s were also in that segment.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Yawn...


----------



## TD Stinger

I appreiate them keeping Bray strong and saving the comeback for the match, but it would be nice in one of these segments if there be some back and forth here.


----------



## Chan Hung

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> So Bray is jobbing clean as a whistle on Sunday huh


Yep. At this rate. Every week Seth has been a bitch. So he will win at the ppv
:cole


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG it's so boring, Bray does literally the same thing every single time. He did that on Raw already lol.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Fiend does the same thing every week

But Bray Wyatt has a funny segment w a different twist every week too 

Folks, he's playing two tonally distinct characters every week w something fresh on at least one end 

Aaaaand still bitching


----------



## Continuum

Brock can save this show


----------



## Ace

Jesus fucking Christ this has been a bad show.

There were high expectations for this debut on Fox and they underwhelm again.

I thought they had turned a new leaf and we're going to try given the amount of effort gone into the promotion and pre shows to make it feel big.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

JRL said:


> Suck on these fingers, Seth.


:flair4


----------



## Chan Hung

Kingcrabb222 said:


> Oh yay, lights turn out, mandible claw, rinse, repeat


Thats my complaint. Segment is same old shit. Boring.


----------



## Mordecay

Carmella lost the 24/7 title :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180284727095201792


----------



## kingnoth1n

man You guys don't get it.....theres a new audience here, so they are sort of doing this revisionist history shit to get people up to speed. For fuck sakes.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

They should release a new Bray shirt

Ramble

Lights turn out

Mandible 

Repeat


----------



## Roxinius

Like I said weeks ago the fiend isnt a sustainable gimmick atleast not with the dumbasses writing for wwe and vinces senile ass


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lets go KO!!


----------



## DOTL

You people bitch every week. Why you all do the same thing?


----------



## Ace

Let's hope KO-Shane and Brock deliver.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Prediction

owens loses and will go to NXT


----------



## Chan Hung

Ace said:


> Jesus fucking Christ this has been a bad show.
> 
> There were high expectations for this and they underwhelm again.
> 
> I thought they had turned a new leaf and we're going to try given the amount of effort gone into the promotion and pre shows to make it feel big.


It's been underwhelming for a major network. Fox should be pissed


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Yoooooo I just found out Enes Kanter won the 24/7 Championship.... WTF?!


----------



## V-Trigger

lmfaoo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180284365235863552


----------



## Mox Girl

This match should have been at the PPV, not shoved into the middle of an already over stuffed SD ep.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bray Wyatts laugh is the sound of Vince having your money.


----------



## cavs25

LOL Steen couldn’t even get an entrance but shane has to get a full entrance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

No entrance for KO?


----------



## Chan Hung

This should pickup I hope


----------



## EmbassyForever

i'm actually hyped for this match. should be good.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180285783783202816
Poor Kev getting the jobber entrance with time cuts.


----------



## Mordecay

KO with the jobber entrance lol


----------



## Swindle

birthday_massacre said:


> Prediction
> 
> owens loses and will go to NXT


WWE needs babyfaces. McMahons aren't going to help this show. Owens should win.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Smackdown, the land of commercials


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180286079712268288


----------



## Ace

V-Trigger said:


> lmfaoo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180284365235863552


Buyers remorse.

They fucked up.


----------



## birthday_massacre

V-Trigger said:


> lmfaoo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180284365235863552


They will say, yeah we changed our minds, Raw cna have Bray Wyatt


----------



## Not Lying

there's too many damn commercials.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

I kind of hope Shane wins so Owens can go to NXT


----------



## Mango13

"can you imagine a WWE without Shane". Yes Cole we can we had that for like 8 years rofl


----------



## DOTL

V-Trigger said:


> lmfaoo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180284365235863552


What dumbass invests in a product they aren't familiar with?


----------



## elo

Jobber entrance in a ladder match, geezes.


----------



## SPCDRI

HERE COMES THE MONEY TO SAVE THE SHOW

THE BEST IN THE WORLD!

:mark:


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

They should’ve did that Bobby Lashley/Lana shit on here tonight


----------



## Kingcrabb222

V-Trigger said:


> lmfaoo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180284365235863552


They’re like, why did we invest money in this ?


----------



## Censey

Or a new shirt:
Bitch 
Moan 
Complain
Welcome to the wwe universe


----------



## -XERO-

Continuum said:


> Brock can save this show


----------



## rumbles

Hopefully whoever loses gets picked up by aew


----------



## Ace

Has Austin appeared yet?

Don't think there's enough time for him to do anything in ring.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Censey said:


> Or a new shirt:
> Bitch
> Moan
> Complain
> Welcome to the wwe universe


Dudes really spent there Friday night watching a show they knew they weren't finna like :kobelol


----------



## Mox Girl

How weak did that ladder shot to KO look just then :lol


----------



## Mango13

Ace said:


> Has Austin appeared yet?
> 
> Don't think there's enough time for him to do anything in ring.



No he hasn't


----------



## Roxinius

99% sure Shane is falling on that ladder at some point


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

These fans are gonna get clipped with a ladder haha


----------



## Ace

This show will be saved if Brock squashes that twerkroni in 90 seconds.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction.

KO wins, Austin comes out, beer bash, they kick Shane out with Stunners.


----------



## cavs25

Ace said:


> Has Austin appeared yet?
> 
> Don't think there's enough time for him to do anything in ring.




He was in the video package before the show. I hope that’s not what they meant by him being here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever

GODDAMN


----------



## NXT Only

Shane legit does the same shit every match lol


----------



## JRL

A table spot in a Shane match? whaaaat


----------



## Trophies

This match is moving fast. I like it.


----------



## The XL 2

I'm falling asleep over here.


----------



## Censey

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Dudes really spent there Friday night watching a show they knew they weren't finna like :kobelol


This is the absolute truth!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

BAWGAWD Shane!!!! Shane's been broken in half!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fing commercials man.


----------



## rumbles

Don't think Shane quiet made it there


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180286788650319872


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Shane McMahon is laying it all on the line!


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Crowd seems to like Shane more


----------



## jordyjames26

This Shane stuff is pathetic a new era would be great if they tried

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

The prop ladder coming apart. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hows the show been so far?


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

Goodness check on Shane haha.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Win owens win!


----------



## Kingcrabb222

I’m not feeling SD on FOX. Way too many commercials


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ham and Egger said:


> Hows the show been so far?


not good. but mostly "normal". nothing special.


----------



## TD Stinger

They’ve both already taken hellacious bumps.

What the hell are they gonna do to end the match?


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Ham and Egger said:


> Hows the show been so far?


The Rock was the best part. Everything else has been average and a million commercials


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

There have been more commercials then in ring time. This is real bad.


----------



## kariverson

Maria Menounos ever so HOT


----------



## Continuum

Shane looks like a cooked egg


----------



## EmbassyForever

dayum


----------



## Mox Girl

There's been quite a few moves in this match where you expected the guy to move but he didn't lol.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

Coast to coast mg


----------



## Roxinius

It was really all down hill after the first segment I wonder how pissed fox is gonna be if this starts pulling mediocre ratings


----------



## Ace

This has been very good.


----------



## Mango13

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> There have been more commercials then in ring time. This is real bad.


Yup which is typical with FOX programming. They make the NFL damn near unwatchable with the amount of commercials


----------



## Trophies

Shane dead


----------



## Mox Girl

HALLELUJAH!!! :woo


----------



## JRL

I'm still waiting for Shane to perform a Canadian Destroyer off the top of the ladder and through a table. That's what I've come to expect from ladder matches.


----------



## Mordecay

Still surprised that Shane is able to do the Coast to Coast at his age


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Terminated...LOL


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Thankfully KO saves us all!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What now for Shane-O?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Na Na Na...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## rumbles

Shane to AEW


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Goddamn it, I wanted Shane to keep eating up tv time.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not the craziest ladder match ever, but enough cool spots and a satisfying ending.


----------



## Ace

Really good match *** 1/2


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## RainmakerV2

FOX execs in the front row digging some KO.


----------



## Trophies

Kayla could get it :book


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

What is Mahon McShane doing in the Impact Zone


----------



## Kingcrabb222

I’m gonna miss Shane, not gonna lie


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oewns cutting a promo and they go to a shot where that chick is not even paying attention


----------



## Mango13

Kayla wens3


----------



## Ace

*** 3/4

1/4* for that post match stunner :lol


----------



## Himiko

KO’s stunners are kinda awful


----------



## Ace

Roxinius said:


> It was really all down hill after the first segment I wonder how pissed fox is gonna be if this starts pulling mediocre ratings


KO-Shane has been the best thing on the show by far.


----------



## Stormbringer

What's so unique about Kevin Owens? He just seems like some dude.


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> FOX execs in the front row digging some KO.


Screw those execs.


KO did good though.


----------



## EmbassyForever

holy shit the commercials are always this bad or it's just FOX thing? unbearable....


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Kayla is sexy tho


----------



## Continuum

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Its an EGG


----------



## Mox Girl

Cena must have been too busy to come, cos usually he'd be there, considering he debuted on SD.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I didn't think the show would be good

And it's not


----------



## -XERO-

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Terminated...LOL


----------



## Mordecay

They aired the best moments of SD and I think only two were from the past 10 years :lol


----------



## Continuum

Stormbringer said:


> What's so unique about Kevin Owens? He just seems like some dude.


hes fat so people find him easy to relate


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Man it would be great if AEW bought commercials on FOX and it aired during Smackdown.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Continuum said:


> hes fat so people find him easy to relate


And he’s an Austin cosplayer


----------



## Mordecay

Mox Girl said:


> Cena must have been too busy to come, cos usually he'd be there, considering he debuted on SD.


I think he tweeted that he is filming the new Fast movie atm and can't leave


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> They aired the best moments of SD and I think only two were from the past 10 years :lol


Charlotte shouldn't have even been in there.

I don't even know what it was for.


----------



## Trophies

Brodus Clay :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Funkasaurus return confirmed!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The ratio of commercials should kill all interest and decimate ratings next week if there's any justice


----------



## JRL

lol Heyman's absolute look of disgust looking at Kayla.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Is Becky a lesbian now?


----------



## just_one

Show has been average at best... so much hype for nothing....


----------



## Ace

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


IDK if it was the sell, set up or what but that's probably the only stunner from KO that I've liked.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180290537670270981


----------



## birthday_massacre

EmbassyForever said:


> holy shit the commercials are always this bad or it's just FOX thing? unbearable....


Ads are always this bad on WWE TV why are people acting like its any differrent


----------



## Chan Hung

Showing Raw replays from USA?? 
Oh uh....Fox wont be happy


----------



## King Gimp

Jesus christ, it's scary how fast and aggressively Brock grabbed Dominic


----------



## DOTL

I gotta say, if anyone thinks this FOX premier was ever going to add casuals into the fold, I hate to disappoint you. . .


----------



## Mox Girl

Heyman cuts the same promo as he always does. He needs to write himself some new scripts :lol


----------



## Ace

This thread isn't going to crack 1k posts.

I wonder how ratings go, not that they're correlated and they won't do a big number.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Where’s Austin and Goldberg?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## rbl85

Is it true that FOX muted the crowd when it started chanting "Holy shit" ?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Don't like Kofi as champion, but I'd rather it be him still instead of another Brock reign.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Mordecay

Carmella won the title back


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180291213800263681


----------



## Chan Hung

just_one said:


> Show has been average at best... so much hype for nothing....


Exactly its been pretty much an ok show
Imagine next week hahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre

King Gimp said:


> Jesus christ, it's scary how fast and aggressively Brock grabbed Dominic


Brock is unsafe


----------



## EmbassyForever

i was actually hyped for Lesnar/Kofi, Lesnar is having his best matches when he's working with smaller guys. sadly it's going to be short af. they still have Rowan/Reigns and apparently this match.


----------



## One Shed

Nothing too special to make it stand out as something new, but considering Cena has not appeared it instantly gets at least three stars.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

8 man tag :sodone


----------



## Joseph92

I wonder which of these Raw stars that were on tonight will be staying on Smackdown.


----------



## Himiko

What an unflattering close up shot of Paul Heyman


----------



## Ace

Lmao another match?

Aren't they struggling for time as is?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Why does it feel like Lesnar is feuding with Rey Mysterio lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Wow, they have time for an 8 man tag match somehow.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Oh jeez the Geek Amongst Geeks


----------



## Mordecay

What a fucking random match


----------



## Mango13

Guess we aren't getting SCSA tonight...


----------



## Kingcrabb222

An 8 man tag? I’m about to turn this show off


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Is it true that FOX muted the crowd when it started chanting "Holy shit" ?


Yep


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dont we still have two main event matches and a load of commercials to get to? Jesus. Could have just made these guys lumberjacks.


----------



## Trophies

Did a bunch of kids color on Braun's pants?


----------



## Ace

Bizzaro world.

You have AJ and Orton on one team and you're supposed to get behind Miz?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Otis is fantastic lol


----------



## Chan Hung

If ALL THE HYPE gives u this..imagine the next week show lol


----------



## Continuum

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Why does it feel like Lesnar is feuding with Rey Mysterio lmao


Brock loves working with Rey so i am not surprised.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Lol, only Braun getting an entrance...


----------



## Mango13

EmbassyForever said:


> holy shit the commercials are always this bad or it's just FOX thing? unbearable....


It's a FOX thing and its fucking awful


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

8 man tag wtf this pacing is some of the worst


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Chan Hung said:


> Yep


So much for a more edgy product


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180289784234815488


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

LOLOL they going have 3 mins left for the main event.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Yep


The fuck...


----------



## Ace

They've really geekified AJ and Orton.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

This is starting to feel like every RAW episode for the past year


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh this was put on the show for Tyson Fury interaction. I see


----------



## JRL

Did Randy do anything in that match?


----------



## EmbassyForever

oh snap


----------



## Mordecay

I bet that Randy wasn't happy about taking that tackle from Braun


----------



## Mango13

Jesus that was cringe lol


----------



## Boba Fett

Goodnight Ziggler


----------



## Trophies

Shortest 8 man tag in history


----------



## Mainboy

:ha


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, that was completely pointless :lol


----------



## Ace

Jesus why did they even call AJ and Orton out for this shit fpalm


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Is this a children’s show ?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Wtf was this fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger

Welll, I guess Braun is going to SD.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

The angle where some famous person in the front row is angry... is playing out at the moment.


----------



## Ace

This didn't need to be on the show.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Honestly release like half the roster, hire Tyson Fury for whatever money he wants and push him to the moon. I'd watch every week


----------



## DOTL

Who's Tyson Fury again?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Anddd more commercials. Jesus. Do they have an overrun or anything or are Kofi and Brock gonna go 2 min?


----------



## Kingcrabb222

I don’t even know who Tyson Fury is


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

DOTL said:


> Who's Tyson Fury again?


2nd best heavyweight boxer on the planet


----------



## -XERO-

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## rbl85

DOTL said:


> Who's Tyson Fury again?


A drug addict who also happen to be a good boxer


----------



## Punk_316

Braun got zero pop during his entrance


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

They could’ve just made this a backstage thing wtf this isn’t a wrestlemania card you don’t have to try and squeeze all these guys on tonight’s card


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## just_one

Im not a wwe hater at all but goddamn AEW was Miles better than this...


----------



## Ace

So do we actually have a card for HIAC or not?

If I had tickets to the show I'd be pissed.

They're going to add random tag matches at this point to fill it up.


----------



## Mordecay

Brock is squashing Kofi isn't he?


----------



## Mox Girl

That thing with Braun and the boxer guy was stupid, mainly cos I'd never heard of him until right now lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Apparently CAIN VELASQUEZ is backstage and will confront Brock tonight.


----------



## cavs25

Mordecay said:


> Brock is squashing Kofi isn't he?




Yes. Either that or fuckery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Ace said:


> So do we actually have a card for HIAC or not?
> 
> If I had tickets to the show I'd be pissed.
> 
> They're going to add random tag matches at this point to fill it up.



isn't there only like 3 matches announced for it?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shows a 2/10 so far compared to AEW for me was like an 8/10


----------



## DOTL

TyAbbotSucks said:


> 2nd best heavyweight boxer on the planet


Oh. Being the 2nd best in an irrelevant division explains why I can't be bother to care.


----------



## bradatar

It’s incredible how mad people are that Rocky gave Big Banter the time



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Javocado said:


> They could’ve just made this a backstage thing wtf this isn’t a wrestlemania card you don’t have to try and squeeze all these guys on tonight’s card


They made AJ and Orton look like shit, you could have put anyone in there.

The funniest thing is AJ and Orton are two of their highest paid stars and they're booking them like afterthoughts like this.

Neither has a story or program for the PPV on Sunday and are being used as fodder in tag matches.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

DOTL said:


> Who's Tyson Fury again?


He's honestly not that famous but he a living legend in fisticuffs and he has more personality and charisma than 90% of people on the roster


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> Apparently CAIN VELASQUEZ is backstage and will confront Brock tonight.


Where did you see that ?


----------



## Britz94xD

They get Tyson Fury and they don't even let him destroy all those security guards and brawl with Braun.

WTF was that


----------



## JRL

I'm surprised the fan attendance tonight didn't break the Wrestlemania 3 record. Seems like something they would embellish.


----------



## Ace

Cain vs Brock would be awesome.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

DOTL said:


> Oh. Being the 2nd best in an *irrelevant division* explains why I can't be bother to care.


lol you can just say you don't watch boxing


----------



## Mox Girl

So who is the 24/7 champ now after that weird guy lost it?


----------



## Chan Hung

Not that I miss her. Where is Rene Young?


----------



## Trophies

Remember when Cole and Bryan were feuding :lol


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

The low key intro of Daniel Bryan...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

The Planet's Champion on Commentary? This should be good.


----------



## One Shed

Mordecay said:


> Brock is squashing Kofi isn't he?


Might save the show if that happened.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180294782897283073


----------



## Mango13

Chan Hung said:


> Not that I miss her. Where is Rene Young?


Flicking her bean in catering


----------



## rumbles

Still can't believe Eck Rowan is fighting at the highest level


----------



## RainmakerV2

rbl85 said:


> Where did you see that ?


A reliable reddit poster who has been right way more than wrong.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180293890403962880


----------



## Joseph92

So is Bryan a full face now?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kofi/Brock should be real quick :lol


----------



## JRL

There are 20 WWE Superstars and the B-Team surrounding the ring right now.


----------



## DOTL

TyAbbotSucks said:


> lol you can just say you don't watch boxing


Why would I?


----------



## Mordecay

Mox Girl said:


> So who is the 24/7 champ now after that weird guy lost it?


Carmella


----------



## Punk_316

roman getting booed again--lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

AEW wins.


----------



## Trophies

Why are the Viking Experience lumberjacks?


----------



## Mango13

Is it just me or is the crowd dead compared to what it was at the start of the show?


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> A reliable reddit poster who has been right way more than wrong.


Ok thanks


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I like Rowan buuuut

This couldn't have been EC3?


----------



## Mox Girl

I now wonder how the draft will affect the Smackdown live event I'm going to in 2 weeks, will they keep the card the way it is or change it up :hmm:


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Impact Wrestling is better then anything WWE is doing at this point.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Mango13 said:


> Is it just me or is the crowd dead compared to what it was at the start of the show?


I'm not able to watch tonight, but wasn't The Rock in the opening segment? Of course it's going to be quiet compared.

Hoping to get home for the Brock match.


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> I now wonder how the draft will affect the Smackdown live event I'm going to in 2 weeks, will they keep the card the way it is or change it up :hmm:


"Card subject to change"


----------



## Ace

Mango13 said:


> Is it just me or is the crowd dead compared to what it was at the start of the show?


Outside KO-Shane, it's been a bad show.


----------



## Mordecay

They brought the whole geek roster out there to be lumberjacks, both from RAW and Smackdown


----------



## RainmakerV2

They gotta work something out with FOX about these commercials. Get picture in picture or something. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Ace

Have they announced the card for HIAC yet or not?

Swear they haven't added anything tonight.


----------



## Mango13

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'm not able to watch tonight, but wasn't The Rock in the opening segment? Of course it's going to be quiet compared.
> 
> Hoping to get home for the Brock match.



Yeah he was the first segment but it was still pretty loud for a while afterwards. it's like the past 20 minutes or so has totally killed the crowds enthusiasm


----------



## rbl85

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'm not able to watch tonight, but wasn't The Rock in the opening segment? Of course it's going to be quiet compared.
> 
> Hoping to get home for the Brock match.


The fact that the crowd is censored does not help


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Shows a 2/10 so far compared to AEW for me was like an 8/10


This show to me...4/10...AEW 8/10


----------



## Ace

Mox Girl said:


> I now wonder how the draft will affect the Smackdown live event I'm going to in 2 weeks, will they keep the card the way it is or change it up :hmm:


There's a show in NZ? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Mango13 said:


> "Card subject to change"


The reason I wondered is I went to a live event only like 2 weeks after the brand split in 2016 and the card was exactly the same as it was before the brand split :lol

Why do I always go to shows right after drafts lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This is the big Smackdown debut on FOX? This is what they put out with AEW coming up after them. This is one of the worst Smackdowns of the year.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ace said:


> There's a show in NZ? :lol


Nah, I'm flying to Melbourne for it.


----------



## The XL 2

This show is garbage. WWE cannot put on a good show if their lives depended on it


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180293890403962880


Bahgawd AlMIhtYyYyy!!! COMMEEEE GEEUUUTTT YAA SUUUMM!!!

Wanna Be a Maannn. WHAT R U GUNNNA DOO NOW?!?! 

:bahgawd :bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd:bahgawd


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> The reason I wondered is I went to a live event only like 2 weeks after the brand split in 2016 and the card was exactly the same as it was before the brand split :lol
> 
> Why do I always go to shows right after drafts lol.



I don't think I've ever been to a live event. All the shows I've been to have either been live tv for RAW and SD or PPV's


----------



## SAMCRO

Mango13 said:


> Yeah he was the first segment but it was still pretty loud for a while afterwards. it's like the past 20 minutes or so has totally killed the crowds enthusiasm


Well having a random meaningless 8 man tag and a boring ass lumberjack match will do that to a crowd after seeing The Rock cut a promo and KO and Shane killing themselves in a ladder match.


----------



## Ace

This is 0/10 show given the hype and significance of the show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cain Velasquez bout to save the show.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180295199085301760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180296224336945152


----------



## JRL

Whatever happened to Samoa Joe?


----------



## Britz94xD

Man..WWE will win this war if they have an infinite supply of legends like Rock, Flair, Hogan up their sleeve that they can trot out every week. Mighty impressive tactic.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mango13 said:


> I don't think I've ever been to a live event. All the shows I've been to have either been live tv for RAW and SD or PPV's


I've been to 5 live events, this is my sixth. All my other events are Raw, SD or PPVs haha.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They needed to really deliver this show. Unfortunately it's probably one of the worst shows of the year. Geezus...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cain Velasquez bout to save the show.


Nah if he came out you'd get a lot of ppl asking "who the hell is that?"


----------



## Mango13

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cain Velasquez bout to save the show.


no one wants to see another washed up MMA loser in the WWE


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Ace said:


> This is 0/10 show given the hype and significance of the show.


3/10 The Rock and the ladder match was the only good part


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nah if he came out you'd get a lot of ppl asking "who the hell is that?"


We will see about that.


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> I've been to 5 live events, this is my sixth. All my other events are Raw, SD or PPVs haha.


Are they worth checking out? I hear they can be more fun then actual tv events.


----------



## Ace

I think we've seen enough of these big shows and tonight to know the WWE just can't put a compelling product together for the main roster.


----------



## Trophies

Feel like the show has been fine. Not as bad as some are making it out to be. :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mango13 said:


> no one wants to see another washed up MMA loser in the WWE


Doesnt matter what we want. Its what FOX wants.


----------



## Ace

Kingcrabb222 said:


> 3/10 The Rock and the ladder match was the only good part


I thought tonight was a can't miss and they messed that up too.

Even the Rock segment was forgettable.

Call me disappointed.


----------



## Roxinius

Trophies said:


> Feel like the show has been fine. Not as bad as some are making it out to be. :lol


Then you have next to no standards


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan being the bigger man and shaking Roman's hand.


----------



## Ace

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesnt matter what we want. Its what FOX wants.


Explains the random Tyson Fury-Braun stuff.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ace said:


> I think we've seen enough of these big shows and tonight to know the WWE just can't put a compelling product together for the main roster.


They kinda overstuffed the show, booked way too many appearances and matches for 2 hours and everything feels rushed.


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesnt matter what we want. Its what FOX wants.


Sometime they should listen their fans


----------



## Chan Hung

The fact that today has been average is not a good sign. They fucked up and should have put on a new show after the ppv not a week before it. Still today after Rock Hogan Flair it's been meh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Face Bryan!

YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Feels like we're right back where we were 5 years ago with Bryan and Roman. Not sure if that's a bad thing yet.










Give Kofi all your energy!


----------



## DOTL

Well, Kofi's about to be murdered until Rey comes in.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Damn ya all cry to much, the show is not as bad as you all make it out to be. I can’t take this place serious. People here overhyped Aew when nxt was far better ????


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

I never thought Bryan would get involved in that match...


----------



## Mox Girl

Mango13 said:


> Are they worth checking out? I hear they can be more fun then actual tv events.


Yup, I think so. The last one I went to had an amazing card, it was PPV quality and had a few matches on it that hadn't been done on TV (like Chris Jericho vs Finn Balor). They're not stuck with the TV time limits and can take their time.


----------



## RapShepard

Have Lumber Jack matches always been no DQ? I swear the heels always tended to attack when the ref was distracted.


----------



## Trophies

Roxinius said:


> Then you have next to no standards


ok :lol


----------



## Ace

Im a fan of Tyson Fury's but doesn anyone actually want to see it?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Tyson Fury is a big star, putting Braun with him elevates Braun to the mainstream. This is good for him. Quit your bitching.


----------



## Himiko

Are they really gonna basically take their top title off the show so that Brock Lesnar can be champion again?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This is the big Smackdown debut on FOX? This is what they put out with AEW coming up after them. This is one of the worst Smackdowns of the year.


The hilarious part is WWe probably tried its hardest :lmao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The last 2 matches have been under 5 mins. It shows this was rushed and they ran out of time.


----------



## DOTL

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Damn ya all cry to much, the show is not as bad as you all make it out to be. I can’t take this place serious. People here overhyped Aew when nxt was far better ????


Did people overrate AEW or is the fact that they put on a show of comparable quality to a WWE show with characters we're still getting to know makes it better than WWE's standard fair?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ace said:


> Explains the random Tyson Fury-Braun stuff.


They obviously dont trust the starpower of the WWE roster so they're turning to the combat sports world.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So far the show's been really week. The lumberjack match was awful, the women's tag match was forgettable. The ladder match was good and it was great seeing Rock, but that's been about it.


----------



## rumbles

This show has been much better than the last time I watched tbf I'm pissed and coked up on a Friday rather than a Tuesday


----------



## finalnight

So this is going to be a quick squash match right?


----------



## rumbles

Hopefully reymond doesn't get involved.


----------



## Chan Hung

10 min for this main event 
:maury


----------



## King Gimp

LESNAR


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180297248514527232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180298048695652352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180298334348689408


----------



## wkc_23

This gonna end up in DQ.. I can feel it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

What is with wwe and corny dad rock


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

I think all the other smackdowns from here will be better. This one is overdone with the LA celebrity factor. I figured it’d look like this.


----------



## Blisstory

This really feels like Im watcing Dynamite again...Loads of hype to start it off and then it just slowly bores me as the show goes on.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> The hilarious part is WWe probably tried its hardest :lmao


They did try their hardest. Title matches, a ladder match, Legends appearances. They tried too hard and failed. Pathetic. In their minds they probably think they killed it.


----------



## Mango13

Come on Brock send this pancake chucking retard back to the mid card.


----------



## Chan Hung

DOTL said:


> Tk Adeyemi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ya all cry to much, the show is not as bad as you all make it out to be. I can’t take this place serious. People here overhyped Aew when nxt was far better ????
> 
> 
> 
> Did people overrate AEW or is the fact that they put on a show of comparable quality to a WWE show with characters we're still getting to know makes it better than WWE's standard fair?
Click to expand...

AEW is putting on some good stories while WWE basically follows the same boring shit. They already ruined the Fiend


----------



## Mordecay

RainmakerV2 said:


> They obviously dont trust the starpower of the WWE roster so they're turning to the combat sports world.


Implying that there is ANY star power in WWE besides Lesnar and the part timers


----------



## The XL 2

WWE champ throwing pancakes. Lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd

No Undertaker? I was lied to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Blisstory said:


> This really feels like Im watcing Dynamite again...Loads of hype to start it off and then it just slowly bores me as the show goes on.


Dynamite was actually better
:mj


----------



## Headliner

Wow this match only gonna be like 8 minutes long.


----------



## ClintDagger

Ha


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please God, let Kofi win.


----------



## PraXitude

Crowd dead for Kofi


----------



## Mango13

FrankenTodd said:


> No Undertaker? I was lied to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No SCSA either


----------



## Mainboy

Oh do fuck off. O


----------



## Trophies

LMFAO


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

I quit


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Hahaha wtf :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

:HA :HA


----------



## -XERO-

*HAHA!!!!*


----------



## JRL

That's it? Just one F5?


----------



## Mateus Tunes

Horrible show


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus.

Fucking.

Christ.






:lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho

WTF


----------



## Joseph92

Now THAT was funny!!!!


----------



## Roxinius

Fucking 10 second squash xD


----------



## Headliner

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Uuuuuugh. Well, hope you like never seeing your title Smackdown lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WTF!?!??!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwwww Hahahahaha KOFI loses in 3 seconds!!
:maury 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

NIGHT MAYOR


----------



## King Gimp

LOLOLOL LMAO


----------



## Scholes18

Fucking Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THANK FUCKING GOD.


----------



## Trophies

Kofimania dead in 5 seconds :lmao


----------



## DOTL

Chan Hung said:


> AEW is putting on some good stories while WWE basically follows the same boring shit. They already ruined the Fiend


I generally agree. I don't think they ruined the Fiend. Dude hasn't even had his second match.


----------



## Araragi

:brock4


----------



## Not Lying

they crammed too much in 2h, and they had too many commercials. Decent show but not really great, however they got to showcase who they want and left new viewers wanting more.


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao. I have no words.


----------



## Mordecay

:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## RapShepard

The homie Kofi still breaking records


----------



## Boba Fett

Holy Fucking Shit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Yup fuck WWE, so glad i cancaled the network.

thank god AEW is here. no more WWE for me


----------



## PraXitude

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mainboy

Scenes


----------



## Taroostyles

They just squashed the WWE champion after a 6 month reign? Anyone who defends this is retarded


----------



## Chan Hung

Kofi looked like a PUSSY hahahaha
:heston 
:heston 
:heston

Now little Rey is out?!?!?
:maury 
:maury


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Holy fuckin buried


----------



## -XERO-

*It was either a Big E heel turn, or Brock.

I'm sorry, I'm not a big fan of Kofi like that.*


----------



## RainmakerV2

CAIN IS COMING


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Lol welp


----------



## rumbles

That's a squash


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This Smackdown is like when you are in a fight and you ball up your fist and swing as hard as you can but you slip and fall face first into the concrete.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*FUCK*


----------



## One Shed

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Whoanma

:maury


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol: what a squash.


----------



## ClintDagger

Keep your shirt on Cain


----------



## RapShepard

Oh shit who was expecting Cain


----------



## Joseph92

JRL said:


> That's it? Just one F5?


It's Kofi, what did you expect?


----------



## JRL

lol Cain looking like a skinny fatass.


----------



## Shadowcran

Cartoonish Funhouse...Strowman and his boring best....Borely/Skanks...Reigns thing turns into meaningless brawl....At least New Day didn't throw pancakes...Sorry Fox, you should have bid high for AEW instead. WWE Is stuck in garbage mode and can't escape it...sqaush championship....This was a pile of suck.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh fuck. that's Cain.


----------



## DOTL

But Rolins got to hang?


----------



## Chan Hung

Taroostyles said:


> They just squashed the WWE champion after a 6 month reign? Anyone who defends this is retarded


Cain looks like Shit without a shirt
:maury


----------



## Scholes18

Holy shit


----------



## DGenerationMC

What if Cain wins the title in an impromptu match?


----------



## Ace

Cain :mark:


----------



## PraXitude

:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

THAT'S GOTTA BE CAIN!


----------



## King Gimp

jesus christ


----------



## JeSeGaN

YUS! Eat it pumpkin throwing loser.


----------



## phyfts

LMAO I love it


----------



## Ace

Fuck yes, let's go!!!!


----------



## bradatar

Called it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

HOLY SHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clique

Taroostyles said:


> They just squashed the WWE champion after a 6 month reign? Anyone who defends this is retarded


Yup.

Was a good run though.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hahaha the crowd doesnt know him.
WWE has to bring in someone non WWE to please FOX lmao


----------



## Punk_316

kofi's title reign was a joke


----------



## Mox Girl

I have literally no idea who this guy is, but anybody who beats up Brock and scares him is fine by me LOL.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Great. So now 2 washed up MMA guys will be fighting over the WWE title? Brock didnt need the title for this shit feud.


----------



## Chan Hung

Caine looks like shit. Sorry guys. Yes hes tough but then again KO wears a shirt


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Lol like 10% of the audience knows who that is


----------



## -XERO-

Also, I did know this feud was gonna happen.


----------



## The XL 2

I'm a huge MMA fan but this is so fucking stupid. Cain is shot and past his prime. He looks like shit and has no charisma, but his presence on the show hurts Lesnar because he beat his ass in MMA.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

This is terrible to do for WWE. Brock would not be afraid of a dude smaller than him in the world of WWE. 

THIS IS WHAT IVE BEEN MISSING?!


----------



## Heath V

Good!! Kofi and his reign was a joke. The title is on a MAN now, not a BOY.


----------



## Mango13

This Cain guy is fat as fuck :ha


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

rumbles said:


> Hopefully reymond doesn't get involved.


----------



## Chan Hung

SO WWE is pushing an old ass MMA fighter on FOX over their own talent
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Mordecay

That Cain dude looks out of shape


----------



## Trophies

This guy has an awkward body shape. :lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

6 month title reign squashed for this


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bryan Jericho said:


> Great. So now 2 washed up MMA guys will be fighting over the WWE title? Brock didnt need the title for this shit feud.


FOX knows WWE has no stars. So theyre going to Cain and Fury. It is what it is.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bryan Jericho said:


> Great. So now 2 washed up MMA guys will be fighting over the WWE title? Brock didnt need the title for this shit feud.


Exactly, Cain could have cost him the match

WWE is dumb.


----------



## Taroostyles

Dynamite shat all over this show


----------



## CoverD

Cain looks almost as bad as Corbin used to without a shirt...


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> This Cain guy is fat as fuck <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rmFv3sL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ha" class="inlineimg" />


He needs a shirt. Looks like shit


----------



## Buhalovski

One more who betrayed Cody and TK


----------



## PraXitude

Bork lost to dad bod?


----------



## Araragi

Th-That's gotta be Cain!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mango13

Chan Hung said:


> He needs a shirt. Looks like shit


Dudes got tits and a muffin top :ha


----------



## Chan Hung

Taroostyles said:


> Dynamite shat all over this show


Easily
Jack Swagger looks like a beast compared to the love handles on Cain
:heston


----------



## reamstyles

Cain is mma mainstream...and living proof that you dont need look to be tough..some wrestling fans isnt too familiar of him and vice versa for some wwe stars like kofi


----------



## Bryan Jericho

When will WWE learn that most fans want WRESTLERS as their champions not MMA guys coming in and burying the roster...


----------



## Trophies

Still a couple minutes left...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I thought Dominick shaved his head.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> He needs a shirt. Looks like shit
> 
> 
> 
> Dudes got tits and a muffin top <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rmFv3sL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ha" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Yep. Awful. What a shit ending. Wow.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

What WWE is telling you, is UFC is more important than their own product


----------



## shutupchico

awful


----------



## Chan Hung

He looked like an old man with tits
:heston


----------



## Ace

Kofi squashed like a jabronis :lmao


----------



## The XL 2

Lesnar squashed Kofi hilariously. He was champ for 6 months. Cain beat Brocks ass. Kayfabe what does that say about your roster? They just buried everyone under contract


----------



## JRL

And that ends the first, and last, episode of Smackdown on Fox. They'll cancel the show and replace it with Simpsons reruns.


----------



## Headliner

I'm still HOLLERING at that squash. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

That was Vince telling us what he thought of Kofi all along.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Great match. Can watch it over and over, in a GIF


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Flabby guy with tiny arms who nobody recognizes. It's surreal


----------



## FrankenTodd

Well I’m going do shots with Flair now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Cool moment, this is a big risk for WWE though. Cain is damn brittle. They could easily end up paying him to do nothing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Deadass, fuck this company for treating Kofi like a fucking jobber. 

But Cain Velasquez!!!!!


----------



## rbl85

Tsvetoslava said:


> One more who betrayed Cody and TK


Betrayed ? XD


----------



## SPCDRI

Effortlessly defeats a 6 month champion...

Immediately vaporized by a retired UFC guy with moobs and a muffin top

LMAO

ENDING 3 MINUTES EARLY.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The criticism of this show doesn't surprise me. There's a section of wrestling fans that refuse to give WWE credit for anything. They were ready to shit on this show regardless.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

WORST SMACKDOWN EVER. IM DEAD SERIOUS.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

Goodbye WWE.

#ImWithAEW


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought Austin was supposed to be on SD? What happened to him?

I hate that Brock is champ again but I loled at him being scared. Ha :lol


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180299178263498753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180300141032607746

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180300245013581825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180299865189863424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180300361220800513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180300888113467393


----------



## Kingcrabb222

Tired of these washed up MMA guys...


----------



## Stormbringer

PraXitude said:


> Bork lost to dad bod?


He wasn't a dad bod 10 years ago. Now he's a broken down MMA fighters who's body is falling apart.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Say what you want about Brock... that mf will sell the shiet out of a moment with his facial expressions!

Did y'all see how his face throughout the post-match segment?!

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Whoanma

Awful, awful shite.


----------



## wkc_23

Crazy how people don't know who Cain Velasquez is.


----------



## RainmakerV2

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Flabby guy with tiny arms who nobody recognizes. It's surreal


Except plenty of people know who he is? Now the shape hes in is questionable.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Very poor ending. I knew who Cain was, but I also didn't. No way Kofi should have loss that easily, makes his stellar reign innocuous in hindsight, but whatever, Owens and Brock's losses to Goldberg were something similar from what I remember. No reason for anybody to get hurt I guess. the Kofi/Brock build was basically non-existent. 

This does not make me want to keep watching live with this episode. New Camera modes were cool. New set was cool. But i'll be Hulu-ing on weekends from now on.


----------



## Mango13

I enjoyed Kofi getting squashed everything after that though was fucking awful. All in all was a pretty big let down for the first show on FOX that they hyped up for weeks. Guess it's my fault for falling for it. I should know better by now.


----------



## phyfts

Cain needs a shirt jesus christ he looks like shit


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> I'm still HOLLERING at that squash. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> That was Vince telling us what he thought of Kofi all along.


His sideshow act. 

What's more hilarious is Cain Velasquez who looks WASHED af punking out the new WWE Champion.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Kratosx23

Kofi as WWE Champion was a fucking clown show. He should've never been the champion let alone treated like a main eventer. He should've been squashed albeit not by Brock, but by Joe.

Just......Brock winning the title is so terrible. That, along with the Bray Wyatt attacking Rollins segment, further proves that The Fiend gets ass raped on Sunday.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I gave them a chance. After this show I'm praying AEW demolishes WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

You don't have to like Kofi, but a 6 second L is bullshit


----------



## rumbles

Suitably sports entertained


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Cool moment, this is a big risk for WWE though. Cain is damn brittle. They could easily end up paying him to do nothing.


Fury looked more badass then Cain, the man is indeed brittle. Also Cain only started in wrestling too, they could work out a match for months ahead a bit like they did with Ronda.


----------



## Ace

Clique said:


> Yup.
> 
> Was a good run though.


That was hilarious.

I didn't think they would squash him with one move.

I told you he had no staying power and was going to fall down the card.


----------



## Shadowcran

I was long tired of Kofi's reign...Ready for even Brock Lazier to defeat him...but not in a fucking squash. That made the whole title look cheap and stupid. And then Casper, the Friendly old MMA fighter comes and scares him off? Stupid, schlock show.


----------



## reamstyles

Brock lesnar really got the look and facial expression..Although wwe can make cain look better like what gypsy king able to do..


----------



## DOTL

Welp. Bye WWE. Been looking to drop you since WCW died. Now I have AEW to help me do that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I bet Velasquez gets a bad ass video package to "introduce" him to the WWE audience.


----------



## rbl85

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I bet Velasquez gets a bad ass video package to "introduce" him to the WWE audience.


He will need one


----------



## Kratosx23

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I gave them a chance. After this show I'm praying AEW demolishes WWE.


This show, and not the previous 20 years?


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Your first black WWE Champion who valiantly defended his title for 6 months against the likes of AJ Styles and Samoa Joe, who’ve looked decent against Lesnar in the past, to be absolutely obliterated in 6 seconds. Hogan out there popping like a MF.


----------



## Maffchew

Well, thank fuck there's an alternative.


----------



## looper007

TyAbbotSucks said:


> You don't have to like Kofi, but a 6 second L is bullshit


It sucks for Kofi as he had one of more interesting stories of the year. His reign wasn't the best but to get beat like that is what his run is going to be remembered for.

Plus I like me some Lesnar, but I don't want another year long reign. His title runs just boring.


----------



## rjc

DOTL said:


> Welp. Bye WWE. Been looking to drop you since WCW died. Now I have AEW to help me do that.


See you tomorrow! :laugh:


----------



## C Payne

I understand some don't like Kofi but that was fucking ridiculous to have him get squashed like that as a -babyface- champ after a half year reign.... yeah, fuck this. Smackdown was the only hope of decency around still and now it's confirmed it's gonna be just as much shit.

Poor Cesaro, now Kofi... ? Yet they let Seth's whack ass beat Brock. ????


----------



## Buhalovski

rbl85 said:


> Betrayed ? XD


No need to 'XD' me, Cody was talking really sweet about Cain on their last press conference before Dynamite. Thought they had some plans for him eventually.


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> Fury looked more badass then Cain, the man is indeed brittle. Also Cain only started in wrestling too, they could work out a match for months ahead a bit like they did with Ronda.


Well thats because Fury had on that killer suit. But Fury is just as frumpy as Cain when the shirt comes off. 

Agree they definitely need to be smart and not hot shot it to Sunday. They also need to be smart and not do some stupid awkward ass worked MMA match up.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

Mox Girl said:


> I thought Austin was supposed to be on SD? What happened to him?


Yeah that is kind of disappointing


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Except plenty of people know who he is? Now the shape hes in is questionable.


LOL I like Cain but he's nowhere near the star to justify this. 

But it's probably smart on the part of FOX. As sport fan dudes start to casually hear names like Tyson Fury and Cain Velasquez you'll slowly start to get an audience that wants a more legit, combat sports feeling to their show. A fantasyland of super fights


----------



## Kingcrabb222

We are supposed to believe a fat outta shape washed MMA fighter can take down Brock?


----------



## Soul_Body

The "A" show ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## RapShepard

The squash sucks, but since we all were pretty sure he was going to drop it, might as well get it over with.


----------



## Kratosx23

Javocado said:


> Your first black WWE Champion who valiantly defended his title for 6 months against the likes of AJ Styles and Samoa Joe, who’ve looked decent against Lesnar in the past, to be absolutely obliterated in 6 seconds. Hogan out there popping like a MF.


What the fuck does Kofi being black have to do with anything? Brock would've done the same thing to Daniel Bryan and you know it. Don't believe me?






A lot of things in WWE are about race, but not this. This is WWE and Brock being WWE and Brock.


----------



## Empress

That ending was bullshit. Love or hate Kofi but what is the point of a six-month reign just to get squashed? He could've at least got some offense in. Kofi ran through the SD roster but lost to 1 F5 in seconds!


----------



## Himiko

Yeah let’s be honest that episode of Smackdown sucked. It was carried by the energy of the crowd and the hype.


----------



## Kishido

Shit show

Good night


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Honestly really glad AEW exists. We at least have a good alternative for the garbage that WWE puts out.


----------



## RapShepard

Kingcrabb222 said:


> We are supposed to believe a fat outta shape washed MMA fighter can take down Brock?


I mean this is the same guy that handed Lesnar his shit. Cain also has the better record in MMA.


----------



## -XERO-

Clique said:


> Yup.
> 
> Was a good run though.


It was, and I don't hate Kofi or anything.

*BUT WHEN'S THE BIG E TITLE REIGN COMING, DAMNIT!?!? lol*


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Look, I'm a big Brock fan and always will be but that last "match" and the ending of the show.. lmao


----------



## JRL

Joseph92 said:


> It's Kofi, what did you expect?


I thought everyone kicked out of the first F5 at least.


----------



## Punk_316

the cherry on the shit sundae will be rollins pinning the fiend clean sunday


----------



## rbl85

Tsvetoslava said:


> No need to 'XD' me, Cody was talking really sweet about Cain on their last press conference before Dynamite. Thought they had some plans for him eventually.


I just think that "betrayed" is excessive :smile2:

AEW roster is full so they couldn't have him.

Actually Khan said that they will signed new wrestlers only if there big names in the business.
Cain is not a big name yet.


----------



## Shadowcran

Kingcrabb222 said:


> We are supposed to believe a fat outta shape washed MMA fighter can take down Brock?


He's 'Casper" Cain, the friendly MMA fighter! ANd don't forget it! ..in other words, yeah, I'm 48, with enough illnesses to floor an elephant and I look better than that guy's physique. Jesus tapdancing christ, that's sad.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Well thats because Fury had on that killer suit. But Fury is just as frumpy as Cain when the shirt comes off.
> 
> Agree they definitely need to be smart and not hot shot it to Sunday. They also need to be smart and not do some stupid awkward ass worked MMA match up.


Fury ain't frumpy, the way he got himself back in shape needs to be admired after his problems. He's got a boxers body. What's he 6ft 7 or something and he's at that weight, that's fucking impressive. 

Could do without another long ass Lesnar reign myself. Just keep him as a attraction at this point in his career.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Cain looked good in a wrestling match he had in AAA. He can move, he just looks awful


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kratosx23 said:


> What the fuck does Kofi being black have to do with anything? Brock would've done the same thing to Daniel Bryan and you know it. Don't believe me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of things in WWE are about race, but not this. This is WWE and Brock being WWE and Brock.


They did the same thing to Owens but with Goldberg. IF you dont count Ownens fucking around at the start, he lost in like 15 secs

Its why the WWE is a joke

AEW is here so there is no reason to watch WWE anymore


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Gotta wonder if Fox is aware their new show won't have a Champion for a month and a half right out of the gate :lmao


----------



## V-Trigger

Haven't watched a full main roster show in a year and a half. Yeah, not checking this shit again.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

AEW doesn't even have to do anything impressive at this point. WWE is waving the white flag when they put shows like this. They giving away free W's to AEW.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Just think about this, Jack Swagger out popped that dough boy.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ve seen Cain’s AAA matches so he can do some things. So for one match they can do something.

But Kofi losing like that? Stupid.i mean hell, I didn’t even need a long match. Could have been 3 minutes, but make it somewhat competitive. And hell, they had 3 minutes t kill at the end of the show anyways.


----------



## Cult03

JD=JohnDorian said:


> The criticism of this show doesn't surprise me. There's a section of wrestling fans that refuse to give WWE credit for anything. They were ready to shit on this show regardless.


The same people will whinge if you point out any flaws in their favourite companies show though. Hypocrisy is running wild, brother.


----------



## Kratosx23

birthday_massacre said:


> AEW is here so there is no reason to watch WWE anymore


Well, other than WWE is the major leagues and AEW isn't. Sadly, I count that above anything else.


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> Fury ain't frumpy, the way he got himself back in shape needs to be admired after his problems. He's got a boxers body. What's he 6ft 7 or something and he's at that weight, that's fucking impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Could do without another long ass Lesnar reign myself. Just keep him as a attraction at this point in his career.


He's certainly not cut either. But yeah that man deserves all the credit in tge world to come back from depression and drugs to go right back to being the best heavyweight in the world. 

Yeah I dont think anybody wants another long Lesnar reign. But I can see the suits at Fox pushing for it, on top of Vince wanting to do it anyway.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> I mean this is the same guy that handed Lesnar his shit. Cain also has the better record in MMA.


That's been a couple of years and a ton of injuries later, he's a shadow of the badass he once was. Just father time really.


----------



## Clique

Soul_Body said:


> The "A" show ladies and gentlemen.


:brock

baybeee


----------



## TripleG

I thought the show had a very strong ending, which is good for this new era.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

TD Stinger said:


> I’ve seen Cain’s AAA matches so he can do some things. So for one match they can do something.
> 
> But Kofi losing like that? Stupid.i mean hell, I didn’t even need a long match. Could have been 3 minutes, but make it somewhat competitive. And hell, they had 3 minutes t kill at the end of the show anyways.


To be fair Kofi isn’t on the same level as Lesnar


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I mean yeah Cain looks like crap but he is a superior fighter then Lesnar. Unfortunately this is WWE where none of that matters.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> I'm still HOLLERING at that squash. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> That was Vince telling us what he thought of Kofi all along.


----------



## rbl85

TripleG said:


> I thought the show had a very strong ending, which is good for this new era.


A strong ending ?

Maybe but not in a good way


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kratosx23 said:


> Well, other than WWE is the major leagues and AEW isn't. Sadly, I count that above anything else.


AEW first show was a million times better than SD first on Fox. It doenst matter what you want to label AEW. Plus peopel like you said the same thing about WCW when it first opposed RAW and it beat RAW for like two years in the ratings, and would have put WWE out of business if the people running it werent idiots


----------



## Roxinius

Kratosx23 said:


> Well, other than WWE is the major leagues and AEW isn't. Sadly, I count that above anything else.


Yet this week compared to raw and smackdown AEW 100% was more major league looking


----------



## taker1986

Seriously they should've made this a 3 hour show given the historic occasion.

To have Austin, Taker and Goldberg there and not use any of them is fucking stupid, imagine the pop Austin and Taker would've got. Also some of these matches were rushed and Kofi/Brock should've been a 15 min competitive match not a fucking squash. It didn't help that nearly half this time was showing commercials.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oof.


----------



## bradatar

-XERO- said:


>




I’m still cracking up on Brock squash and calling Cain lolllol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> That's been a couple of years and a ton of injuries later, he's a shadow of the badass he once was. Just father time really.


For sure Cain has seen better days. But due to the way he beat Lesnar and the fact Lesnar did nothing else impressive in MMA afterwards, if Lesnar is booked strong then Cain can be booked just as strong. Especially since the average WWE fan doesn't know his body is made of cardboard


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> He's certainly not cut either. But yeah that man deserves all the credit in tge world to come back from depression and drugs to go right back to being the best heavyweight in the world.
> 
> Yeah I dont think anybody wants another long Lesnar reign. But I can see the suits at Fox pushing for it, on top of Vince wanting to do it anyway.


And he certainly ain't in Cain shape either. He probably looked more impressive then most of WWE's big men, and that's not just cause he wore a fancy suit. The guy has charisma and carries himself like a superstar.

I think the day's of Lesnar been a long term champ are long over for me. Keep him for big the big 4 shows and for non big title feuds. Let the full time guys carry that belt.


----------



## Jersey

Pain delivered


----------



## Clique

and there are still only 3 matches announced for the HIAC PPV this Sunday


----------



## Toughest SOB

birthday_massacre said:


> Kratosx23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, other than WWE is the major leagues and AEW isn't. Sadly, I count that above anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW first show was a million times better than SD first on Fox. It doenst matter what you want to label AEW. Plus peopel like you said the same thing about WCW when
> it first opposed RAW and it beat RAW for like two years in the ratings, and would have put WWE out of business if the people running it werent idiots
Click to expand...

Lol.

Smackdown ended with Brock Lesnar and Cain Velazquez.

AEW ended with Goldust and Jack Swagger.

Put the pipe down dude.


----------



## Soul_Body

Brock/Kofi in Japan lasted like 9 minutes.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

When Rey's theme played I was happy. He deserves a world title rivalry.

Then an old MMA fighter appears.

Shit company.


----------



## Mango13

Clique said:


> and there are still only 3 matches announced for the HIAC PPV this Sunday



Should be a real barn burner :ha


----------



## rexmundi

I did not care for this show other than Rock. Far too many RAW wrestlers featured and Kofi losing like that made everyone he beat into super geeks. I sincerely hope the don't give cain,the doughboy a Rumble win. Let him face Brock but don't give that accolade to someone that the wwe audience won't give a damn about.


----------



## Disputed

They're so clueless


----------



## rjc

So glad I didn't watch... :theroon2


----------



## Continuum

knew a brock match would deliver them goooods!


----------



## DGenerationMC

I would've taken Cain helping Kofi beat Brock 1000% over what we just witnessed.


----------



## emerald-fire

What a terrible episode.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Same old shit just on a different channel.

Then we get Cain Velasquez. 

Who next? Conor McGregor?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Clique said:


> and there are still only 3 matches announced for the HIAC PPV this Sunday


They couldn't have made it any more clear that they don't give a fuck about that show, and thus the fans shouldn't either.

It's a two match show, and even Rollins and The Fiend will be more angle than match. 

Becky and Sasha are going to have to pull out a MOTYC for this to be anything other than a disaster.

They will add matches on the night. Charlotte/Bayley, New Day may get the tag titles as a "sorry bro" to Kofi after killing him tonight, maybe Rusev/Lashley gets added.



Alright_Mate said:


> Same old shit just on a different channel.
> 
> Then we get Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Who next? Conor McGregor?


At least he is an actual draw. Cain isn't.


----------



## Stellar

So 6 months of Kofi kicking out of others finishers many times only for him to lose to ONE F5. Lesnar didn't even do a spear or suplex. ONE F5. One move. That was so dumb. Felt like an FU from Vince to those who had been following Kofis title reign for 6 months.

Is Velasquez going to get in better shape? He looks like he is still recovering from whatever injury, along with that knee brace.


----------



## bradatar

All my boys who don’t care watched lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mateus Tunes

CAIN VELASQUEZ will be world champion.

Good luck to those who keep watching this.


----------



## Taroostyles

What a fucking dumpster fire of a show.

If that's their response to AEW, they are more vulnerable than I even could have fathomed.


----------



## bradatar

Y’all are mad like I didn’t say this all week lolol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toughest SOB

Roxinius said:


> Kratosx23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, other than WWE is the major leagues and AEW isn't. Sadly, I count that above anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet this week compared to raw and smackdown AEW 100% was more major league looking
Click to expand...

Jack Swagger is “major league.”


----------



## Roxinius

Also where the fuck was Sting why advertise guys and not use them


----------



## TD Stinger

I thought overall the show was fun and built some things for the future.

But on the negatives, it seemed like the were rushed for time and didn't get things done the best they could have.

The opening promo was fun, Becky and Rock sharing the ring was a cool moment. 4HW Tag was solid. Seeing The Fiend was cool. The KO/Shane ladder match wasn't the craziest thing ever but did it's job. The Braun/Fury confrontation got people buzzing. The Lumberjack match built to the tag match on Sunday.

The main event was stupid. I mean hell, you had 3 freaking minutes left when the show ended. I don't need the match to 20 minutes, but damn, just give it a few minutes. I don't even care that Kofi lost, just give them some time.

The Cain stuff, it was a nice surprise, the Brock and Cain brawl got a decent pop. And from the stuff I've seen of Cain in AAA, if they plan a match out then a Brock vs. Cain match can work. So I don't have a problem with that. Still, that match ending was stupid.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

That was not a good show.


----------



## Toughest SOB

Taroostyles said:


> What a fucking dumpster fire of a show.
> 
> If that's their response to AEW, they are more vulnerable than I even could have fathomed.


It’s impossible to respond to the power of Jack Swagger and Goldust


----------



## Soul_Body

bradatar said:


> Y’all are mad like I didn’t say this all week lolol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny thing, I saw this coming too. Brock killing Kofi with one F5 is kinda comical though.


----------



## Swindle

Toughest SOB said:


> Jack Swagger is “major league.”


I'm no fan of Swagger, but the poster was clearly referring to AEW's production.


----------



## Toughest SOB

Swindle said:


> Toughest SOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Swagger is “major league.”
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no fan of Swagger, but the poster was clearly referring to AEW's production.
Click to expand...

Then he’s more stoned than I thought


----------



## Censey

Cain is a pretty big star. It's a good pick up and he has a great following in Mexico. He will bring in a few different type of fans. People need to wait and see where this goes instead of crying on day one. Not defending squashing Kofi.


----------



## Stellar

Roxinius said:


> Also where the fuck was Sting why advertise guys and not use them


He was there. They showed him during the Kick Off show "blue carpet" event. I guess they didn't have time to show him in the crowd during Smackdown.


----------



## ClintDagger

This show sucked but Brock squashing Kofi was the absolute right call. Kofi should have never been champion in the first place. I agree that Brock / Cain doesn’t need the title belt but if you’re going to book a Brock / Kofi match it has to be a squash. The better scenario was to have had Brock beat Kofi a month ago and have the advertised match here be Brock / Rey and Cain interferes to give Rey the belt and now you have Brock / Cain ready to go.


----------



## Kratosx23

bradatar said:


> All my boys who don’t care watched lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't watch. I saw Joker instead. :mark:

I only got home in the last half hour and I only paid attention to that disaster of a Brock match, and only from a side view.


----------



## P Thriller

Wow lol. I guess NXT and AEW really are the only shows worth worth watching. If this week proved anything, it is that wrestling can still be really fun as long as Vince isn't touching it.

Nobody in the entire world wanted Lesnar vs. Cain and yet that is what we are getting because at the end of the day it is always what Vince wants over what the fans want. Unlike NXT and we'll see about AEW


----------



## -XERO-

For the Kofi fans....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180305918422142977


----------



## IronMan8

Wrestlers in the 80’s and 90’s were genuine dirty, mean, tough guys.

Today’s generation of talent are clean, whiny, acrobatic performers.

THAT’s why Vince presents UFC fighters as clearly superior to WWE talent.

WWE talent simply needs to be tougher in real life to give the business more credibility.


----------



## Whoanma

P Thriller said:


> Wow lol. I guess NXT and AEW really are the only shows worth worth watching. If this week proved anything, it is that *wrestling can still be really fun as long as Vince isn't touching it.
> *


----------



## HankHill_85

I really dug the presentation and the look because it came off like a huge deal.

Parts of the show were a lot of fun. The Rock and The Man was a cool 'rub' moment, the ladder match was a nice car crash, and we got a new champ!

Didn't really care for the boxer segment with Braun because I have no clue who that guy was. Cain going after Brock has me mildly interested, as long as Cain hits the gym and ditches the dad bod.

The problem though is after a week or two when it's back to "our regularly scheduled programming". Tonight they had a platform to really change the direction of the product, and hopefully some new things stick going forward because change is what fans have been looking for.


----------



## Swindle

IronMan8 said:


> Wrestlers in the 80’s and 90’s were genuine dirty, mean, tough guys.
> 
> Today’s generation of talent are clean, whiny, acrobatic performers.
> 
> THAT’s why Vince presents UFC fighters as clearly superior to WWE talent.
> 
> WWE talent simply needs to be tougher in real life to give the business more credibility.


I don't know if I agree with that completely. I can go back and watch golden era/new generation stuff in WWF and there was some major league cartoonish stuff going on that would be very dated if attempted today.


----------



## C Payne

-XERO- said:


> For the Kofi fans....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180305918422142977


And what is that s'posed to be for? ??


----------



## Trivette

Hmmm let's see...still featuring both Brock and Shane as the top heels? Yeah thats a big no thanks from me. Haven't watched at all since Summer Slam and still not seeing any reason to tune in.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Didnt watch but it looks like everyone is hating this shit... relying on part timers and ex mma fighters is definitely not the way to go. Who’s that supposed to appeal to?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180303524229517312


C Payne said:


> And what is that s'posed to be for? ??


Foe the fans of former WWE Champion, Kofi Kingston.

It's a New Day, but he ain't champ no mo'.


----------



## cavs25

The return of part time champion. Fuck me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI

JD=JohnDorian said:


> The criticism of this show doesn't surprise me. There's a section of wrestling fans that refuse to give WWE credit for anything. They were ready to shit on this show regardless.


I'm open minded and give everything a shot except for deathmatch style wrestling, its too intense and gross for me, like GCW was suggested to me and I watched a show and it was just too much to me and decided I wouldn't be watching their events unless they were straight matches on other websites like DailyMotion (the straight matches are admittedly quite good!). 
I got a NJPW-World subscription for the G1 and kept it, really like that, and my favorite wrestling company is MLW now. I'll give anybody 4 shows and a fair shake!
I liked AEW and NXT this Wednesday, albeit AEW more. 

I just thought tonight was a very poor show and really devalued somebody they did a valiant effort as building into a good, believable champ. All you ever heard was how he was credible and deserving and had the wins under his belt against quality opponents to prove it and they buried him a 1 move 4 second squash to a part timer, then had an even worse than part timer show up with man titties and a flubber belly take him down and frightens him. 

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I SAW FEAR IN BROCK'S EYES X1000 times from Cole. Literally nobody on the WWE roster frightened him in 7 years, even people that defeated him? 

It does send a really bad massage and left a very sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## rexmundi

So is Bryan shaking Roman's hand an indicator that he is turning on roman? I hope not. I like him better as a heel but I don't want him as the leader of a dollar store Wyatt Family reboot. I'm not wild about a return to the YES thing but I'd prefer it to the alternative.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

IronMan8 said:


> Wrestlers in the 80’s and 90’s were genuine dirty, mean, tough guys.
> 
> Today’s generation of talent are clean, whiny, acrobatic performers.
> 
> THAT’s why Vince presents UFC fighters as clearly superior to WWE talent.
> 
> WWE talent simply needs to be tougher in real life to give the business more credibility.


Lol I hate the selective memory of old folks... how did you forget all of the cartoonish shit they did back in the day


----------



## looper007

rexmundi said:


> So is Bryan shaking Roman's hand an indicator that he is turning on roman? I hope not. I like him better as a heel but I don't want him as the leader of a dollar store Wyatt Family reboot. I'm not wild about a return to the YES thing but I'd prefer it to the alternative.


I love how he can switch a crowd from booing him to cheering him lol. 

I think he's turning on Reigns and that get a feud starting between both men. Could be wrong, and FOX probably asked for him to turn face. But I'm going for this to be all a ruse.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The opening segment just gave AEW a chance. Rock got out of the ring rather fast -- I don't blame him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Wow, WAY less interest in this show than AEW on this forum. Think that's pretty surprising.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't think Daniel's turning on Roman at HIAC. They literally just changed Roman's match during the Australian tour in 2 weeks to a steel cage tag team match with him and Daniel vs Rowan & Harper. It's the same match as HIAC but in the cage instead. This is the third time they've changed the match (was originally Roman vs Daniel, then Roman vs Rowan, now this tag match LOL), so I doubt they'll change it yet again, but who knows :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Part time champ and an out of shape big booby mma guy as ur WWE main program
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />



The Boy Wonder said:


> The opening segment just gave AEW a chance. Rock got out of the ring rather fast -- I don't blame him.


The rock pretty much just came in collected check and left and mission accomplished LOL

I'm Glad Kofi lost. But to turn the segment into Cain Velasquez and his man boobs.was a shame on national TV.


----------



## Jedah

I'll watch Rock and Austin tomorrow.

I had a mind to peak into this but I just couldn't do it. Seeing the show starting with Vince and Steph and all the Raw superstars being promoted just made me go "nope."

And Brock vs. Cain? Really? It's new by WWE standards but it really just goes to show you how out of date and derivative they are. What year is this? 2009? Plus SD is now just in the same position Raw was in.

Oh, I guess I liked the new set, though.


----------



## TFA

Haven't watched Raw or SD for a long time until this week, quickly realized i'm not missing anything. SD tonight was horrible and that ending? yea, no thanks. Cain vs. Brock for the WWE title is defiantly something I don't want to see.


----------



## rexmundi

Vince's inferiority complex to "real athletes" shone through again. He rolls out cain as if there is some insatiable hunger for him by wwe fans. God I really hope that this isn't the Mania main event program. I don't want to see the title sucked into that 7 month vortex.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

WWE is always late to the game. They push women hard when other sports and forms of entertainment did in prior years. Now they're trying to push a past UFC attraction that doesn't really excite anyone.


----------



## Jedah

taker1986 said:


> Seriously they should've made this a 3 hour show given the historic occasion.
> 
> To have Austin, Taker and Goldberg there and not use any of them is fucking stupid, imagine the pop Austin and Taker would've got. Also some of these matches were rushed and Kofi/Brock should've been a 15 min competitive match not a fucking squash. It didn't help that nearly half this time was showing commercials.


Holy shit they didn't even use Austin?! Him and Rock were the only reasons I thought of watching.

*How the fuck could you have Austin and Rock in the same building and not put them in a segment together?!*

Yowie wowie. Goodbye, Vince. Thank fuck there's something else to watch now.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Kofi was boring me as champ, but Brock's been boring me as champ going on 5 years now. The Rock's appearance was predictable and boring.

Yeah, I wasn't going to watch anyway, but now I know that was a smart move.


----------



## V-Trigger

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Wow, WAY less interest in this show than AEW on this forum. Think that's pretty surprising.


Don't get confused. This show is gonna do a gigantic number. Next week not so much giving the negative reaction and the novelty wearing off.


----------



## Ace

Do you reckon they'll be a massive drop next week? The show was not good and I don't think they did anything to get people to watch next week.


----------



## V-Trigger

Ace said:


> Do you reckon they'll be a massive drop next week? The show was not good and I don't think they did anything to get people to watch next week.


Maybe if they advertise Cain and Brock.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

V-Trigger said:


> Don't get confused. This show is gonna do a gigantic number. Next week not so much giving the negative reaction and the novelty wearing off.


Yeah, I'm just talking about the bubble in this forum, which isn't indicative of the entire audience at all.

I think they'll do 4.5 million viewers.


----------



## Jedah

Mifune Jackson said:


> Kofi was boring me as champ, but Brock's been boring me as champ going on 5 years now. The Rock's appearance was predictable and boring.
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't going to watch anyway, but now I know that was a smart move.


Thank God I didn't get sucked in.

Thank God the Twins and Yankees were competitive until the end of this show when the Yankees started pulling away. :lol:


----------



## Y.2.J

I honestly thought it was a good show.

I was pumped to see Cain debut after reading some rumours...but that's not what I expected. My goodness does he look terrible but I'll try giving the program a chance.

Love the new set, love the new logo, love the Rock, love the pyro, love Brock and the Braun & Fury segment was cool too.


----------



## looper007

V-Trigger said:


> Maybe if they advertise Cain and Brock.


Does Brock even move numbers anymore. Cain ain't exactly a Ronda or Conor like UFC star. Unless they throw in a Austin or Rock to do a interview with them, I be surprised if it pops a number.


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180303439324205057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180317931529555969
If true :lol


----------



## rexmundi

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180303439324205057
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180317931529555969
> If true :lol


:heston :sodone

PS Velasquez beat Brock nine years ago. I think I could go another ninety without seeing a faux version of it in wwe.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

My goodness that Rock segment was cringeworthy. The Burger King line and Corbin's testicle retort was funny but the rest oof. Everything the Rock does though works given his crowd connection and magnetism. Still, Rock just doesn't quite have that vicious wit anymore in my unpopular opinion.


----------



## Punk_316

KO v Shane was the highlight of the show. Yikes.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is WCW end of days shit LOL. Hiring lots of old fucks.


----------



## looper007

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180303439324205057
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180317931529555969
> If true :lol


Didn't the ticket sales go up once The Rock was announced a few days ago, before that they weren't selling that well. I bet nearly most of the crowd there were part timer's just wanting to see legends and not bothered with anything else.

I put this all down to WWE, not building new talent and depending on Legends to come back and spike a number. Sad really, who got over tonight from the full time roster. All the talk is about The Rock, Brock winning and Cain debuting. No new talent put over or made tonight.


----------



## HankHill_85

Fucking Cole had ONE job tonight....

"THAT........THAT'S GOTTA BE................THAT'S GOTTA BE CCCCAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180300309257752576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180304490358067200


----------



## Clique




----------



## rexmundi

Mango13 said:


> Damn Mandy looked amazing on the blue carpet


:homer

Wish I could see Sasha's blue carpet. :curry2


----------



## DGenerationMC

WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## arch.unleash

So the biggest SD in history ended with Brock squashing another talent and an out of shape Mexican Baron Corbin in a UFC rematch. Oh god, I can't contain my excitement unk2


----------



## Chan Hung

So Tyson vs Bruan
Cain vs Brock.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Like the Rock's segment and the ladder match. Most happy to Shane gone now. It's been long overdue.


----------



## Kabraxal

That was one of the most awful episodes of wrestling ever produced... I can’t believe Vince and company just fucked up the one chance they had not to tabk ratings in the coming weeks. Holy fucking shit.


----------



## kuja killer

The framerate was a little messed up again, wasn't it ?? 

i think i noticed it again, but not at all times, but 50% :|


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kabraxal said:


> That was one of the most awful episodes of wrestling ever produced... I can’t believe Vince and company just fucked up the one chance they had not to tabk ratings in the coming weeks. Holy fucking shit.


It makes me want SD to fail on fox even even more now.


----------



## The One

birthday_massacre said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the most awful episodes of wrestling ever produced... I can’t believe Vince and company just fucked up the one chance they had not to tabk ratings in the coming weeks. Holy fucking shit.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me want SD to fail on fox even even more now.
Click to expand...

That's what WWE wants. For you to lose hope and be super impressed when something decent happens.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Mango13 said:


> That looks way better then the RAW set.


Raw is the dark match to Smackdown's main event.


----------



## Kabraxal

The One said:


> That's what WWE wants. For you to lose hope and be super impressed when something decent happens.


Well... all WWE did with smackdown tonight is probably drive AEW’s ratings up next Wednesday. That was everything that has made fans leave in droves.


----------



## IronMan8

ObsoleteMule said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestlers in the 80’s and 90’s were genuine dirty, mean, tough guys.
> 
> Today’s generation of talent are clean, whiny, acrobatic performers.
> 
> THAT’s why Vince presents UFC fighters as clearly superior to WWE talent.
> 
> WWE talent simply needs to be tougher in real life to give the business more credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I hate the selective memory of old folks... how did you forget all of the cartoonish shit they did back in the day
Click to expand...

Old? I’m 32, kid.

The real life people who worked as pro wrestlers back then were tougher, poorer, and had far less professional demands to weed out the least behaved... but since you believe their kayfabe gimmicks are real, I won’t spoil it for you.

Today’s generation of wrestlers are undoubtedly less tough.

Vince will continue to push legit MMA badasses over his roster and it’s partly because there’s a clear difference in intimidation factor.


----------



## BC4LIFE

Thank God Finn Ballor went to NXT! I was a little disappointed when it happened but I now realise NXT is the only good thing going in WWE. Too bad they are going head to head with AEW.


----------



## JTB33b

Bryan is so turning on Roman this Sunday. That ending confirmed it for me. If he was still acting at odds towards Roman I would not believe he is turning. But Bryan being the one to offer to shake hands convinces me he is turning.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Kabraxal said:


> Well... all WWE did with smackdown tonight is probably drive AEW’s ratings up next Wednesday. That was everything that has made fans leave in droves.


To be fair they did that anyway by having three nights of wrestling and other ways of catching NXT. Onus is on AEW not to fuck up not NXT.


----------



## Screwball

:Brock


----------



## Punkhead

I have watched this week's Raw, Smackdown and AEW for the first time in almost 2 years and all I can say is, I actually enjoyed most of it. I know some people will always complain about everything, but for one, this is much better that how it was when I stopped watching.

It is mind-boggling to me how some people call themselves wrestling fans and then want wrestling shows to fail. It doesn't matter which side you support, you should want more quality wrestling to succeed and wrestling be big in the mainstream again.


----------



## Rankles75

There’s seriously people here who haven’t heard of Cain Velasquez?!

:shockedpunk

Cain destroying Brock in UFC:






And wrestling for the first time recently:


----------



## Mox Girl

Rankles75 said:


> There’s seriously people here who haven’t heard of Cain Velasquez?!
> 
> :shockedpunk


*raises hand* Right over here. I have literally never watched a UFC fight in my life and literally the only UFC people I can name are wrestlers who also did it and Conor McGregor lol. I had no idea who he was until the commentators filled me in :shrug


----------



## RainmakerV2

You people hate EVERYTHING. My God. They gave you Becky and The Rock, Owens looked great while firing Shane which everyone wanted, Kofi got smoked which most wanted, and they pulled off a surprise with Cain to create an interesting as fuck money match, and yet everyone still complains. Fuck off and be miserable somewhere else. Holy fuck. The only complaint I had with the show is there's wayyyyy too many commercials. Maybe they can get some picture in picture going in the future. Besides that, the show looked big, felt big, and had big moments. Go watch Adam Cole and Matt Riddle no sell 200 moves in front of 300 people in NXT and leave us be happy. Thanks.


----------



## chronoxiong

I am not used to watching a wrestling show in 48 frames per second! What the hell! Eric Bischoff, is this your idea? Anyways, Fox's first episode of Smackdown was not bad. Enjoyed the opening segment with the Rock, the "Man" and King Corbin. Knew Corbin was in there to take the the Rock's attacks. That Kevin Owens/Shane match was kinda slow but the big spots they had were pretty cool. Predictable finish as I seriously hope this is the end of Shane for a while. 

Hey look, lets have our Smackdown Women's Champion tap out to Charlotte therefore granting her a future Title oppurtunity. I'm glad Banks didn't take the fall here though. Nice to see a cameo appearance from Seth Rollins getting attacked by the Fiend again. Didnt care for the 8 man tag team match. Reigns/Rowan did its job with me still hoping Bryan was fooling Reigns all along. And lol at that ending. Poor Kofi. He got Bob Backlund'd dropping the Title in seconds. Cain Velasquez, please put on a shirt. I dont know what to make of that ending. At least Brock Lesnar did a great job acting like he was very scared of Velasquez.


----------



## ste1592

A little off topic, but what the fuck are they going to do with the Universal title? If they are going to keep both Rollins and Wyatt on SD, which seems to be the case, are they simply going to strip Rollins of the title?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

In terms of grading each segment I would go like this:

Opening Segment (The Rock, Becky Lynch & King Corbin): A: It was everything it needed to be and a good way to open the show.

Lynch & Flair vs Banks & Bayley: B+: Solid match 

Firefly Funhouse/Rollins vs Nakamura: B: The Funhouse episode was wacky as per usual and while there wasn't much of a match they established The Fiend as a serious threat to those tuning in for the first time.

Owens vs McMahon: A-: Really great match, ending with a babyface getting a meaningful win and sending Shane McMahon off with a stunner and "You're Fired!" was great to see.

8 Man Tag Match: C+: Wasn't really much, did what it had to, and potentially set up a potential Strowman vs Fury match

Lesnar vs Kingston/Velasquez debut:B-: Squash match, probably could have gone longer, but the right man won and they set up a perfect money match between Lesnar & Velsaquez which will definitely bring in some fans.

Overall really great show to kick off the FOX Era. 
8 or 9/10 for me.


----------



## Not Lying

I wanted Kofi's reign to end, but not like fucking this. Fuck Brock and anyone who defends this shit. Do they even realize that they buried everyone Kofi was able to have a competitive match with over the past 6 months, let alone beat..including Randy Orton? I hope they do.

Besides that, I didn't think the show was that bad but nothing worth the hype. They tried to do many big stuff in small amount of time, we got The Rock, Firefly Funhouse, Horsewoman tag match, Nakamura/Seth and Field attack all in the first hour, they gave us a bit of everything. Then they did the 4man tag match letting each star hit a signature move, build Furry/Braun, and do the Brock crap. On paper, it's not so bad, besides the Brock point.


----------



## Death Rider

Was going to check this out and even came to terms with another shit Brock reign. However after hearing Kofi lost in 9 seconds? Yeah this show can fuck off.


----------



## Mox Girl

ste1592 said:


> A little off topic, but what the fuck are they going to do with the Universal title? If they are going to keep both Rollins and Wyatt on SD, which seems to be the case, are they simply going to strip Rollins of the title?


Who said that Seth and Bray are going to SD? The draft hasn't happened yet, it's not till after the PPV so we have no idea what they'll do yet.


----------



## Asuka842

Wow, all those months of making Kofi look actually pretty damn strong, only to have him get squashed in five seconds, that was fucking stupid, what a waste. All so that WWE can bury it's wrestlers to prop up MMA yet again.

And worse yet, this buried everyone that Kofi has beaten for the last six months by extension as well, truly godawful booking.

Speaking of dumb, making Bayley tap out here was both dumb and pointless.


----------



## Chelsea

I liked the new stage. The opening segment was fun, Becky and Rock kicking off SmackDown was good. Glad that KO won and there was no fuckery. Charlynch also won, cool. I hope Bryan doesn't turn face, his heel work is amazing.

Bray having "Fiend" Mercy destroy "Rollins" Rabbit and then getting the upper hand on Seth once again confirmed that Bray has small chances of winning at HIAC. I still hope he wins the belt and stays on Raw.

Brock once again squashed a superhero and this time it was a proper squash, unlike the 2014 one. Brock/Cain, oh God... SmackDown becoming the A show in Vince's eyes means that it will become the B show in my eyes, just like for me Raw has been the B show until now. Give me Universal Champion Bray Wyatt on Raw and I'm going to shit on SmackDown and their MMA crap.


----------



## ste1592

Mox Girl said:


> Who said that Seth and Bray are going to SD? The draft hasn't happened yet, it's not till after the PPV so we have no idea what they'll do yet.


I just assumed since they were both on SD, that they'd both be part of the SD roster.

Also, the rumours said FOX wanted both of them, but who knows.


----------



## asssvvvvxc

I fully expect a Braun Strowman vs Tyson Fury "boxing match" at T-Mobile Arena


----------



## gRiMBMW

Mox Girl said:


> Who said that Seth and Bray are going to SD? The draft hasn't happened yet, it's not till after the PPV so we have no idea what they'll do yet.


IF Bray becomes champion at HIAC (not just if he beats Rollins), then I'm almost certain that both him and Seth will stay on RAW so Seth can recover the title later (probably after SurSer).


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Man i HATE being late thanks to shitty Internet problems but honestly I love the new Smackdown set especially the entrance and the intro is a presentation on how to make a modern intro look perfect.

Best moment was People's Champ and The Man in one ring for me, Super glad Kofi's Title reign is over too.


----------



## Stevieg786

Where was stone cold?


----------



## Sephiroth766

Wrestling fans live in a bubble, either that or considerably an old demographic. They were who'ing Offset and also many wrestling fans don't know who Tyson Fury, Cain Velasquez, and Marshmello are.


----------



## Mutant God

It was a good show until the main event, I don't care about the MMA fighter I still care about Kofi and wonder whats next for him.

Also disappointed that no heel attack The Rock


----------



## Chan Hung

Rankles75 said:


> There’s seriously people here who haven’t heard of Cain Velasquez?!
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/RFUH4Ij.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shocked Punk" class="inlineimg" />


The crowd was quiet. 

Btw what happened to Rene Young?


----------



## ObsoleteMule

IronMan8 said:


> Old? I’m 32, kid.
> 
> The real life people who worked as pro wrestlers back then were tougher, poorer, and had far less professional demands to weed out the least behaved... but since you believe their kayfabe gimmicks are real, I won’t spoil it for you.
> 
> Today’s generation of wrestlers are undoubtedly less tough.
> 
> Vince will continue to push legit MMA badasses over his roster and it’s partly because there’s a clear difference in intimidation factor.


Lol even worse... you’re a younger guy praising a generation you were barely even alive for (80’s) and the car crash shit that happened in the 90s. Youre just cherry picking the good aspects of yesteryear as if there wasnt some bullshit cartoony shit going on. 

“EVeRy ONe BaCK iN THe dAY wAS so TOugH!”

Give it a rest. People have been saying this every damn generation. At 32 its way to early for you to already be falling victim to that same old man mentality of always glorifying the past as superior. Legit tough guys my ass


----------



## southrnbygrace

Sephiroth766 said:


> Wrestling fans live in a bubble, either that or considerably an old demographic. They were who'ing Offset and also many wrestling fans don't know who Tyson Fury, Cain Velasquez, and Marshmello are.


I am one of those wrestling fans. Have no clue who any of them are and honestly couldn't care less. And yes, I'm old. :ciampa


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I was honestly expecting the return of "The Fist". 
Disappointed. 
:lol Nah, but I really don't care that much. New set is OK. Just thought we'd see the Fist again.

SD on Fox yeah who knows if it'll keep the momentum after this Blockbuster episode.
It'll likely just wind down to mediocrity unless they really want to make it the A show now that its on Fox.
If that's the case, Smackdown will probably take a RAW format and vice versa. Which would be odd. Or they'll both try to be the A show and duke it out with a similar presentation.

Weird times ahead. At least AEW will be decidedly a different product that I can watch if this all grows stale.


----------



## Jersey

@Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180396473051041793


----------



## Brock

Jersey said:


> @Brock
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180396473051041793


:brock4

Get DC in there for a triple threat :vince


----------



## Donnie

DC can fuck right off :fuckthis I will not deal with that fucker in my ring


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Mordecay said:


> Becky looked so out of place there, Corbin and the Rock carried that shit, she looked cringier than ever












I just want to say that this is hilarious that a Peyton Royce fan, member of the IIconics, is calling someone else" cringe". At least Becky gets consistent reactions and not dead silence like your girl her whole career. 


Becky looked out of place? She opened the show first and the whole point of this segment was to give Becky the rub :lmao Everyone loved the segment but of course a select few here it seems including the guy that said "Shut up Becky Men are talking" and "Not another women's segment" have a problem with it and Becky. You're so obsessed with Becky it's insane. It's been years now, let her go already. Did you hear those Becky chants when Becky came out? You know who's name we'll never loudly hear like we hear Becky's name? Shawn Spear's wife. 











Good Day


----------



## Mordecay

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I just want to say that this is hilarious that a Peyton Royce fan, member of the IIconics, is calling someone else" cringe". At least Becky gets consistent reactions and not dead silence like your girl her whole career.
> 
> 
> Becky looked out of place? She opened the show first and the whole point of this segment was to give Becky the rub :lmao Everyone loved the segment but of course a select few here it seems including the guy that said "Shut up Becky Men are talking" and "Not another women's segment" have a problem with it and Becky. You're so obsessed with Becky it's insane. It's been years now, let her go already. Did you hear those Becky chants when Becky came out? You know who's name we'll never loudly hear like we hear Becky's name? Shawn Spear's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Day


Actually, there was that one time they got chants on the main roster










And she got dueling chants against the top babyfaces on NXT most of the time, so never is an exaggeration.

And wow, someone who has been booked like a fucking jobber her entire career is not as over as the most protected person in the company in the past 15 months, I am shocked :O. I always find laughable when every time I criticize Becky her fans use Peyton and how much succesful she has been compared to her, because, in the big picture, Becky has been a failure and the only answer you have is compare her to one of the worst booked woman on the main roster to make her look good :lol. Well, whatever makes you happy :anna.










:bye


----------



## Singapore Kane

Sephiroth766 said:


> Wrestling fans live in a bubble, either that or considerably an old demographic. They were who'ing Offset and also many wrestling fans don't know who Tyson Fury, Cain Velasquez, and Marshmello are.


WWE's demographic may be the over 50's but the 3rd wheel of a mediocre rap band, a washed up MMA fighter and some bloke with a marshmellow head was hardly going to set the world on fire.


----------



## ClintDagger

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Becky looked out of place? She opened the show first and the whole point of this segment was to give Becky the rub :lmao Everyone loved the segment but of course a select few here it seems including the guy that said "Shut up Becky Men are talking" and "Not another women's segment" have a problem with it


Everybody loved it? Didn’t 10% of the audience immediately tune out once Rock was gone and they were on to a Becky match? To me that’s a sign the segment didn’t work in giving anybody the rub on a night when you’d expect people to stay tuned in to see what happens on such a big debut show. And it’s not like the show consistently lost viewers. The Shane match brought back more than half of what the Becky match lost. The uber hardcore love Becky and there’s nothing wrong with that. But she’s already proven to not have broad appeal and therefore probably wasn’t the person to put in a segment with Rock or the person to feature in the match that followed up the segment. Not sure Corbin was either and to be honest there’s no real good options but I would have tried somebody they haven’t tried yet.


----------

